# Magic Mtn will open for 2010-11!



## orangegondola (Apr 22, 2010)

Letter from Jim sullivan to shareholders today

April 21, 2010

Dear Shareholders:

Springtime in Londonderry is in bloom, and as we start to look forward and prepare for the next season at Magic, it seems like a good time to take a moment to reflect upon the past season and to update you all as to where we stand at present and where we need to go in order to move the mountain forward and reach our goal of stability and economic sustainability.

This past season, although not without its trials, was a very positive one in many respects.  Despite being constrained by an extremely tight budget we were able to accomplish the necessary tasks throughout the fall while at the same time preserving some of the available capital for early season snow making which enabled us to open the mountain before Christmas week.  As we all know, being open for the December holiday week is a critical step toward a successful season.  There was not a great deal of natural snow until late February, but our snowmaking crew did an admirable job in solidifying the base and expanding terrain throughout January which enabled us to have a solid January and survive a monsoon like rain storm at the end of the month.  February business was fair although weaker than years past due to the time it took to recover from the thaw.  The big snow in late February created some “epic” Magic days and set up a solid March.  We were able enjoy some classic Magic spring days and remain open through April 3rd which was competitive with most other Vermont ski areas.  Overall, the skier visits increased to 19,000 which represents a notable increase above the 16,500 visits of the previous two seasons.  As importantly, there was a palpable increase in the spirit and enthusiasm at the mountain which was largely attributable to the tone set by all of you who have purchased shares and committed to Magic’s future.  I believe that we have collectively established positive momentum for the mountain which I hope will translate into more skier visits and more people supporting Magic via share purchases.

At present we have sold 174 shares.  As you are all aware, we need to hit the 300 threshold before we can actually put The Partnership funds into action.  Obviously we have work to do.  From a realistic perspective, it is not likely that we will reach 300 shares sold in time to employ the share funds this summer.  However, in order to allay some fears, I want to inform you all that I intend to proceed with this project and open the mountain next season.   With the revenues from this season we will be doing some work on the mountain this summer on the snow making and lifts together with the extensive maintenance required throughout the fall with an eye toward improving the reliability of our product.  At the same time I will continue to pursue share sales with vigor.  We have instituted a payment plan for the purchase of shares which will hopefully result in a larger number of people being able to step forward and join our cause. 

I want to again thank all of you for your support and enthusiasm.  In a sense you are all Magic’s ambassadors and your promotion of the mountain in general and share sales in particular have been and will continue to be instrumental in the mountain’s success.  In that light, please continue your efforts, and in addition as we move into next season we may implement some of the suggestions from last January’s shareholder meeting which actually give you all the opportunity to attract additional skiers and shareholders by offering incentives.

As always your input is always appreciated and I am happy to speak or exchange e-mails with any of you at any time.  We are moving in the right direction, so keep the faith and continue to extol the virtues of our great mountain.

All the best,



Jim Sullivan
President
Magic Mountain
jsullivan@magicmtn.com
802-824-5645


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 23, 2010)

Out F^n Standing!!!!!!! 

Cheers to continued Support of Magic - Man I wish I could swing a share......will have to keep on buying day tickets I guess - It all adds up...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2010)

GREAT news!  Now lets hope that mother nature is a bit more cooperative early season next year for Magic!


----------



## billski (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope they have some work parties on dates I can attend!

I don't mean anything negative by this, but Vail has been known to have nearly the same attendance figure on a single day.  What a contrast between ends of the spectrum.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

That's AWESOME to hear!


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's AWESOME to hear!



Especially since we never got there this year. :roll: Phew...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2010)

Very good news.  I am still baffled that they only have 19,000 skier days, but there's only one way to go and that is up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Especially since we never got there this year. :roll: Phew...



I know, I would have been super bummed if they didn't open next year...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Pepperdawg, funny you say that.  Can’t remember who said it on another board but someone commented “Magic is like skiing @ Cheers”

Greg & bvibert no excuses next year.  You tell us when you’re coming, OG & I will be happy to ski with you guys.  Might even get you a cameo in the next movie.

Billski, there will be many work days.  You will all know when before they happen.

Last season had the best vibe in all my years @ Magic.  Thanks everyone, look for updates all summer.


----------



## neil (Apr 23, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Cheers to continued Support of Magic - Man I wish I could swing a share......will have to keep on buying day tickets I guess - It all adds up...



AlpineZone group share? 30 people at $100 each?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a great idea neil.  I'll offer to collect if this goes through.  Magic can vouch for me & i've already done this before.


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2010)

Great great news!! Magic rocks. First place I ever skied....almost 40 yes ago!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2010)

Killler news.  Will be back next year for some POWDA turns for sure!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2010)

neil said:


> AlpineZone group share? 30 people at $100 each?




I'd kick in $100 in a heartbeat.  no ifs ands or butts about it.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2010)

Now the gears are turning....so how would that work if 30 people got together to buy a share?  I'd seriously consider it if we got a large enough group here to do it.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Now the gears are turning....so how would that work if 30 people got together to buy a share?  I'd seriously consider it if we got a large enough group here to do it.



The only real problem is Magic can't extend the benefits to all 30 people involved.  So basically it would just be a donation of $100 for 30 people & the share would go under the name AlpineZone.  

For collections I have a "Save Magic" paypal account where the money could be sent.  When we get 30 interested people, paypal me the cash & I write a check to the mountain.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> The only real problem is Magic can't extend the benefits to all 30 people involved.  So basically it would just be a donation of $100 for 30 people & the share would go under the name AlpineZone.
> 
> For collections I have a "Save Magic" paypal account where the money could be sent.  When we get 30 interested people, paypal me the cash & I write a check to the mountain.



So similar to what you guys are doing with the t-shirts and the wine venture?  Assuming that since Magic isn't a non-profit that $100 "donation" isn't deductible on the taxes?  If that were the case I could also get my company to match, but thinking that's probably not doable.

I wonder if we could get 30 people here to do it??


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 23, 2010)

Another update to non-shareholders.  If you want to recieve these updates email the mountain to be put on the mailing lift.  info@magicmtn.com

April 23, 2010



Dear Friends of Magic:



As we move forward from the 2009-10 season and look to the future, I would like to take this opportunity to update you all as to the results of this past season as well as our plans for the upcoming months and next season.  We are coming off of our most successful season thus far in my four year tenure here.  Skier visits increased to 19,000 from the previous two seasons of 16,500.  This increase is primarily attributable to budget management (not unlike a high wire act) which permitted us to make snow in early December and get open prior to the December holiday week.  In addition, I would be remiss not to cite the exceptional efforts of a few dedicated staff members who performed the tasks of many for endless hours throughout the season.  The focus on increased snowmaking throughout January enabled us to survive the extreme rainstorm/thaw at the end of the month, and in late February, after much patience and perseverance, we were finally blessed with a major storm which provided some of the more legendary Magic days in the last decade.  The February snow falls set up the mountain nicely for a successful March, and we remained open until April 3.  I want to thank you all for your patronage during 2009-10 and am hopeful that you will return often next season to enjoy the skiing, riding, and atmosphere at this great mountain.  On that front, I want to advise that our pursuit of success at Magic will continue, and we will be open next season.  We will continue to work on the snowmaking this summer and perform the extensive required annual maintenance on the lifts with the goal of increasing the terrain on which we can make snow, maintaining the reliability of the Red Chair, and bringing the Black Chair back on line. 



With respect to The Magic Partnership, the share sales currently stand at 174, and we cannot use the capital raised from share sales until we hit the threshold of 300 shares sold.  As stated in prior correspondences, every share is important and moves us closer to our goal, so if you are inclined to support the mountain and have the wherewithal to do so, please visit our site, www.magicmtn.com, print out the offering documents, and send them in to become a member of the Magic Partnership.  There now exists the opportunity to purchase a share via a three year payment plan, and I am hopeful that this will substantially increase the number of you who are able to participate in The Partnership.  Even though we enjoyed relative success this past season, there is much work to do to stabilize and assure the future existence of Magic.  In short, the mountain is still in need of a significant influx of capital which will be provided by the Partnership funds if we reach the initial goal of 300, so if you have yet to become a member and desire to, please do so now.



In addition to the Partnership, you can support Magic by purchasing passes and tickets and bringing as many friends as possible.  Similar to last year, Season passes will go on sale on or about September 1 with discounts provided for those who purchase early.  The season pass rates for next season will not increase significantly, as we try to make this mountain affordable for as many people as possible.  Additionally, we will be scheduling volunteer days periodically throughout the off season and in particular the fall, and that is another way to take part in the Magic community.  Please keep an eye out for those opportunities and join us for some great outdoor activity and camaraderie in Vermont.  



I greatly appreciate the spirit and devotion of the Magic faithful and am happy to see that the ranks are growing.  Please continue to spread the word about Magic as far and wide as possible.  We have made notable progress, and I am sure that together, despite the long road ahead, we can sustain, improve, and perpetuate the Magic experience for years to come.



Thank you all for your support and enthusiasm, and feel free to contact me with any questions, comments, or suggestions.



Have a wonderful summer, and come to Vermont to enjoy the Green Mountains.



All the best,







Jim Sullivan

President

Magic Mountain

jsullivan@magicmtn.com

802-824-5645


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Very good news.  I am still baffled that they only have 19,000 skier days, but there's only one way to go and that is up!


Considering they were only open weekends versus the years prior data, that's actually a pretty significant increase.



neil said:


> AlpineZone group share? 30 people at $100 each?


Like what was done on TGR?

Not a bad idea.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> The only real problem is Magic can't extend the benefits to all 30 people involved.



do a lottery to determine which one of the 30 people gets the benefit????


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Considering they were only open weekends versus the years prior data, that's actually a pretty significant increase.
> 
> 
> Like what was done on TGR?
> ...



Yes, like we did on TGR.  If anyone wants to read through 16 pages here it is.

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164855&highlight=Magic+collective+share


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'd kick in $100 in a heartbeat.  no ifs ands or butts about it.



I can't swing a full share, but would be in on the AZ share.  

This year I just bought some tickets and t-shirts   I gotta say, they are my favorite shirts and I cut off all my day tickets besides the Magic ones and they both generate a lot of discussion when on chairlifts at *other* mountains....

Great news!! I don't have to break out my skins next year there -- and am bringing friends.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do a lottery to determine which one of the 30 people gets the benefit????



Whatever the collective group decides.  Just can't be too complicated.

I don't have a ton left but would be happy to send a Save Magic T-shirt to anyone who threw in a $100.  Not much but @ least you'd get something for your donation.

1)
2)
3)
4)
etc.

if @ all interested add your name to the list.  No $$$ exchange @ this point, let's see if we can get close to 30.


----------



## neil (Apr 23, 2010)

1) neil


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2010)

1) neil 
2) Pat


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2010)

1) neil 
2) Pat
3) Carrie


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys but for now please just use your screen name.  I'm already confused. :dunce:

1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine

I'm having flashbacks of the TGR one on how hard it was to keep track of everyone.  Again, :dunce:


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2010)

1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2010)

Come on people, are we gonna let TGR show us up?!  Lets get this train rollin!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 24, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> 1) neil
> 2) 2knees
> 3) severine
> 4) TheBEast


 
  OldsnowboarderME


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2010)

1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 24, 2010)

Add in the Dawg.....


1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7)Pepperdawg


----------



## snafu (Apr 26, 2010)

Alpine Zone's Dirty 30

1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7)Pepperdawg
8)Snafu


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 4 a good cause....


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost a 1/3 there, come on folks!!


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah but if it was stupid Sundown......

meh......too many poser jerks....


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Yeah but if it was stupid Sundown......
> 
> meh......too many poser jerks....


WTH is that supposed to mean? :-?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 29, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Out F^n Standing!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers to continued Support of Magic - Man I wish I could swing a share......will have to keep on buying day tickets I guess - It all adds up...



What does a share get you?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Yeah but if it was stupid Sundown......
> 
> meh......too many poser jerks....



what?


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What does a share get you?



Please don't take below as mean, I am simply being brutally honest.  I am a shareholder and a huge proponent of others doing so.

A personal share gets you benefits listed at the following URL but mainly it will allow  Magic Mtn to remain open for years to come:

http://www.magicmtn.com/static_page.php?id=41

A group share gets you a bill and the satisfaction that you did something to keep this awsome mountain open.

The share process is less of a GET and more of a GIVE process.  The GET part is really sustainability for a non corporate flat boring phenominal ski area.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 29, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Please don't take below as mean, I am simply being brutally honest.  I am a shareholder and a huge proponent of others doing so.
> 
> A personal share gets you benefits listed at the following URL but mainly it will allow  Magic Mtn to remain open for years to come:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...I'm not trying to be mean either, but it seems to me if a ski area has to go begging to stay open maybe, all emotion aside, it shouldn't be open from a business point of view. I'm not hoping that, I want all ski areas to do well, just doesn't look good for Magic's future to me.


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hmmmm...I'm not trying to be mean either, but it seems to me if a ski area has to go begging to stay open maybe, all emotion aside, it shouldn't be open from a business point of view.


There's no reason Magic couldn't draw many times the skiers it does. It's a good mountain with plenty of terrain for all abilities, and very accessible to a large population. It even has expansion possibilities.  It just needs time to recover from years of neglect.


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hmmmm...I'm not trying to be mean either, but it seems to me if a ski area has to go begging to stay open maybe, all emotion aside, it shouldn't be open from a business point of view. I'm not hoping that, I want all ski areas to do well, just doesn't look good for Magic's future to me.



We (The skiers of Magic) realize that in today's world of 6 packs, sushi in the lodge, and skiers who average 5 days a year, a mountain that has no amenities or real estate opportunities has no chance of survival.

That being said, a loss of terrain such as Magic's would be a darn shame.  I for one don't want to spend my next 30 years skiing the boring soulless nearby resorts.  It is nice in life to have alternatives.

Unfortunately the mountain's infrastructure had deteriorated under the prior management faster than it did when the hill was closed.  Pushing broken equipment to its limits for 10 years certainly does not build brand loyalty.  This caused a decline in skier visits as people were put off by the lack of any snowmaking/grooming and functioning lifts.

When the new management and pass holders sat down to figure out how to keep the place open, we looked at successful similar hills.  Mad River's co-op made the most sense and a true co-op was what was originally planned for Magic.  We have worked hand in hand with Mad River to arrive at our current business plan.

In the middle of negotiating the purchase, the owner of the mountain passed away.  This forced us to go the shareholder route in order to comply with the estate's objectives and put ownership in the hand of the skiers.

Magic should not be in open from a profitable business point of view.  That does not mean it should have to close. GM still occasionally sells cars and if you plan to retire, you have probably have an account with Chase or Citi.  They shouldn't still be open from a business perspective. We feel we have arrived at the only viable alternative but our ears are open to suggestions.  

You can call it begging, we like to call it having a lot of fun skiing and making stupid movies while trying to save our hill.  As for my answer when you asked what you get with a share, I answered honestly, a bill. There is really no ROI other than a good time and all cash flow just flows through the snow guns like it did this season.

I will keep begging shamelessly until every last red chair is plucked off the line.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 29, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> It just needs time to recover from years of neglect.



And unfortunately in the ski area business that requires a SIGNIFICANT amount of capital to recover from the years of neglect.  There is a place in this world for ski areas like Magic, thus my support of an AZ share since I can't swing a full single share of my own.  

I think given the current state of the economy last seasons looks pretty darn good all things considered and unemployment remains near all time highs.  If they can keep the momentum they have a real shot at creating a community that supports the mountain and keeps it active for years to come!

A world without Magic would be a damn shame.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 29, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> We (The skiers of Magic) realize that in today's world of 6 packs, sushi in the lodge, and skiers who average 5 days a year, a mountain that has no amenities or real estate opportunities has no chance of survival.
> 
> That being said, a loss of terrain such as Magic's would be a darn shame.  I for one don't want to spend my next 30 years skiing the boring soulless nearby resorts.  It is nice in life to have alternatives.
> 
> ...



Good luck...sincerely


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Good luck...sincerely



Beast - Thanks for the support can't wait to meet you this upcomming season

Highpeaks - If you make it our way we would be happy to give you an inside tour so that you can see the amount of progress that has actually been made in the last year  (And show you some really great skiing)!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice meeting you this year Beast & thanks for the kind words & support.  Glad you got to see what a special place Magic is.  Next year we’ll get you in a movie.  We can use a few rippin’ freeheeler’s.

Highpeaks like OG said, come our way & we’ll roll out the Magic carpet for you.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 30, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Beast - Thanks for the support can't wait to meet you this upcomming season
> 
> Highpeaks - If you make it our way we would be happy to give you an inside tour so that you can see the amount of progress that has actually been made in the last year  (And show you some really great skiing)!





RustyGroomer said:


> Nice meeting you this year Beast & thanks for the kind words & support.  Glad you got to see what a special place Magic is.  Next year we’ll get you in a movie.  We can use a few rippin’ freeheeler’s.
> 
> Highpeaks like OG said, come our way & we’ll roll out the Magic carpet for you.



Thanks guys, I might take you up on it next season.


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 30, 2010)

We look forward to it! Be careful, once you taste the Magic you never go back!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 30, 2010)

Should this be stickied? 

Alpine Zone's Dirty 30

1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7)Pepperdawg
8)Snafu
9) skifastr


----------



## orangegondola (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for the spam but wanted to share this here.

We have relaunched the savemagicvermont.com site as resource for all magic progress and  information about the partnership.  It is also the place to get all your save magic gear!

Please check it out when you have a moment and don't forget to save your local ski hill!


----------



## reefer (May 4, 2010)

Alpine Zone's Dirty 30


1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7)Pepperdawg
8)Snafu
9) skifastr
10.)reefer


----------



## TheBEast (May 4, 2010)

All right now!  20 more to go.  I like it Reefer, AZ Dirty 30.....


----------



## reefer (May 4, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> All right now!  20 more to go.  I like it Reefer, AZ Dirty 30.....[/QUOTE
> 
> Credit goes to skifastr................


----------



## 2knees (May 4, 2010)

I'd go to $200 if we cant get 30 people.  We could have AZ's Filthy Fifteen.  

anything that helps keep this place going.


----------



## orangegondola (May 4, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 4, 2010)

I am could manage $150 .. How about 20 people at that level??


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 5, 2010)

reefer said:


> TheBEast said:
> 
> 
> > All right now!  20 more to go.  I like it Reefer, AZ Dirty 30.....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 17, 2010)

Bump for stoke.....lets get this done people!!  I'm good for $100.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jun 22, 2010)

A proper bump.  Magic's own mtl1076 taking a little time off to visit the white room.







Hopefully we can get him our for more days like this next year.

Oh' &.......
1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7) Pepperdawg
8) Snafu
9) skifastr
10) reefer 
11) RustyGroomer

I haven't contributed on AZ yet.  Another $100 won't impact me too much.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 24, 2010)

So, the give and get thing is cool and all. But if Magic pulls through and starts pulling a tidy profit, what do the shareholders see in return? 

I looked over their entire site and cant find anything. Everything is about getting the project moving, but nothing about what will happen if its a success. Do the shareholders see a dividend? Do they just keep on selling shares until the end of time for a good feeling? I admit I could have missed it, there was a lot of stuff to read in there, but anything, or does the 40% ownership guy see all profits? 

Id love to be in on a ski area, but Im not just going to personally bail some guy out for the warm fuzzy feeling inside. 

End devil on shoulder money rant.


----------



## neil (Jun 24, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> So, the give and get thing is cool and all. But if Magic pulls through and starts pulling a tidy profit, what do the shareholders see in return?
> 
> I looked over their entire site and cant find anything. Everything is about getting the project moving, but nothing about what will happen if its a success. Do the shareholders see a dividend? Do they just keep on selling shares until the end of time for a good feeling? I admit I could have missed it, there was a lot of stuff to read in there, but anything, or does the 40% ownership guy see all profits?
> 
> ...



Maybe just having the feel-good factor, and the ability to continue skiing/riding at Magic is more than enough for the shareholders?

Does MRG pay out dividends?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

neil said:


> Maybe just having the feel-good factor, and the ability to continue skiing/riding at Magic is more than enough for the shareholders?
> 
> Does MRG pay out dividends?



As far as I know MRG has provisions to pay out dividends to shareholders but never has.  I believe that any profits are put back into the mountain.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jun 24, 2010)

The only dividend I want is for myself & my friends & family to be able to continue skiing there for many years to come.  I think nearly all the shareholders feel the same way.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 24, 2010)

The concept of buying a Coop share at a ski area is not an idea on return on investment but rather protection and longevity of the business. MRG has some sort of dividend structure in place but I think it is unlikely to ever be put into effect. It ain't about ROI. It ain't about investment. It ain't about ever seeing that money again (though with MRG you can sell back your share. don't know about Magic but that still is not what it is about regardless).


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 24, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Do the shareholders see a dividend? Do they just keep on selling shares until the end of time for a good feeling?



AdrionRider,

Valid questions.  One of the 40% guys is Jim Sullivan and if you are seriously considering purchasing a share, I know Jim would be happy to walk you through the plan in person or on the phone.  802.824.5645 is the office number.

Hope this helps and you decide to "get in on a ski area" :wink:


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted a little Magic history on Save Magic.  Flame away I am a ski nerd to the core.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

"WIDE SMOOTH & WONDERFUL"  I love it!  Keep em coming!


----------



## neil (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice stuff. Such a cool mountain. Can't wait to get out there next season!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2010)

While in some cases there can be "too much information," this is not one of them....keep it coming!


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 30, 2010)

Its been a while since I've been on AZ. Nice to see the support! I'm in for $100


1) neil
2) 2knees
3) severine
4) TheBEast
5) OSME (holy shit he's back!)
6) wa-loaf 
7) Pepperdawg
 Snafu
9) skifastr
10) reefer 
11) RustyGroomer
12)jrmagic


----------



## neil (Jul 12, 2010)

Take a look at the off season improvements, http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=78244

I'm sure AZ can buy a share. Let's do this!


----------



## jrmagic (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm thinking we'd be more likely to pull this off if this was a separate thread. Any thoughts?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jul 12, 2010)

Do it jr.  Certainly can't hurt.  If nothing else we just get another positive Magic thread.  :beer:


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 12, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> I'm thinking we'd be more likely to pull this off if this was a separate thread. Any thoughts?



Worth a shot!  Fire it up!


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 20, 2010)

Shameless bump to keep the momentum of the Alpine Zone Share, updates continue at Save Magic.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump....lets get this thing to 30!!!  Who's starting up the seperate thread?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just bought my pass bump!


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 7, 2010)

Just got mine and one for the wife.

Bump

I spoke to a friend today who is buying a share this week, he had to sell his BMW M5 to do it.  Now that man believes in Magic.:beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 12, 2010)

*Magic Updates*

Snowmaking Update!


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't looked through the whole thread. What's the operating schedule this year?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> I haven't looked through the whole thread. What's the operating schedule this year?



I'm assuming the same as last year.  Weekends only unless it's a powder day.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 13, 2010)

Same operating schedule as last year, weekends, Holidays and the same powder day policy.  This worked very well for the hill as well as most patrons.  If you look at the model it has worked well for Plattekill also who is a similar operation.

-D


----------



## farlep99 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's open Fri-Mon, closed Tues-Thurs unless there is a storm of 6' or more, in which case they'll open.  They are also open during weekday holiday periods which i believe are 12/26 - 1/2 and 2/19-2/27.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 13, 2010)

farlep99 said:


> It's open Fri-Mon, closed Tues-Thurs unless there is a storm of 6' or more, in which case they'll open.  They are also open during weekday holiday periods which i believe are 12/26 - 1/2 and 2/19-2/27.


6' or more 
would that be sad if they _only_ got 71" and didn't open.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 13, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> 6' or more
> would that be sad if they _only_ got 71" and didn't open.



71" would be like the first weekend in March last year!  Let's pray we get another one of those in our lifetime.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Snowmaking Update!



Good stuff!  Getting closer.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sure OG will update on Save Magic site but more good news today.  The guys found another break in the pipe system & it will be fixed soon.  Fingers crossed that's the last one.

Strange to get excited about a leaky pipe but knowing they found it this early is way better than down the road.

Great work guys!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

They're going to have a bangin snowmaking system this year!


----------



## neil (Sep 22, 2010)

From Magic's facebook looks like they are prepping the mountain. Weed whacking etc.

They have some volunteer days lined up too.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Sep 23, 2010)

neil said:


> They have some volunteer days lined up too.



I'll be there this weekend, anyone else?


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> I'll be there this weekend, anyone else?



Can't, long-standing family commitment.  Eyeing the other days however.  It's a 3 hour drive each way.


----------



## orangegondola (Sep 30, 2010)

Need a good introduction to Magic's glades?  Check it out http://www.savemagic.com


----------



## roark (Sep 30, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Need a good introduction to Magic's glades?  Check it out http://www.savemagic.com



 savemagicvermont  linky fixie. of course, it is in your sig as well


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2010)

STOKE

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/09/realestate/greathomes/09havens.1.html


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice shot of the hill


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm going to go out on a limb here and make a prediction that Magic will be a bit more crowded this season.


----------



## Anklebiter (Oct 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm going to go out on a limb here and make a prediction that Magic will be a bit more crowded this season.



I'm hoping to hit Magic either on the way up or on the way home (Delaware) from Attitash in February. All the chatter about Magic has got me excited to try a new (to me) ski resort.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 5, 2010)

Anklebiter said:


> I'm hoping to hit Magic either on the way up or on the way home (Delaware) from Attitash in February. All the chatter about Magic has got me excited to try a new (to me) ski resort.




Reach out for us before you come


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

Inn at Magic is under new ownership this year.  I just talked with one of the owners.  No breakfast right now till they get their permits, but they do plan to expand dining.  It sounds like they have a lot of energy and ideas for improvement, especially around customer services and pushing 4-seasons.  I've stayed there before and can recommend it.  And their prices are really hard to beat.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Inn at Magic is under new ownership this year.  I just talked with one of the owners.  No breakfast right now till they get their permits, but they do plan to expand dining.  It sounds like they have a lot of energy and ideas for improvement, especially around customer services and pushing 4-seasons.  I've stayed there before and can recommend it.  And their prices are really hard to beat.



new name too - *The Lodge Vermont *


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> new name too - *The Lodge Vermont *


I missed that!  My eyes go right to the logo on the web site. Email still comes from the old domain. I could have sworn she answered with the old name.  They've only owned it for 30 days, so there is a lot to change.  The domain, the email...


----------



## neil (Oct 6, 2010)

billski said:


> And their prices are really hard to beat.



Locally or in general? Last season I looked and didn't like the $100+ rates I was seeing. Ended up staying in Brattleboro for much cheaper, which is some 30 odd miles from Magic though.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2010)

neil said:


> Locally or in general? Last season I looked and didn't like the $100+ rates I was seeing. Ended up staying in Brattleboro for much cheaper, which is some 30 odd miles from Magic though.



i don't know the rates all over that area but having stayed @ the Inn a few times i was very happy with the $$:distance ratio


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

neil said:


> Locally or in general? Last season I looked and didn't like the $100+ rates I was seeing. Ended up staying in Brattleboro for much cheaper, which is some 30 odd miles from Magic though.



I know a few places well under that price.  Your basic room.  I'm staying there on Friday for 69.  Last year I think I paid 79 midwinter including a substantial but non-meat breakfast.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2010)

billski said:


> I missed that!  My eyes go right to the logo on the web site. Email still comes from the old domain. I could have sworn she answered with the old name.  They've only owned it for 30 days, so there is a lot to change.  The domain, the email...



i wonder what is behind the name change... i wonder if Magic mgt asked them to???


----------



## mtl1076 (Oct 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i wonder what is behind the name change... i wonder if Magic mgt asked them to???



Nope


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i wonder what is behind the name change... i wonder if Magic mgt asked them to???



Lorrie said they want to emphasize all 4-seasons!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> Nope





billski said:


> Lorrie said they want to emphasize all 4-seasons!



its all good but with what's looking like a huge leap forward for Magic Mountain i'm surprised the new owners changed the name and sort of disassociated themselves from the skiing. 

but it won't change anything for me, if i can swing a weekend up there my first choice of lodging will be the Inn at Magic . ..er, i mean, The Vermont Lodge.

i am always trying to convince my wife and our neighbors to go up to Magic and get the "big suite" room above the bar/lounge.


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 7, 2010)

billski said:


> Inn at Magic is under new ownership this year.  I just talked with one of the owners.  No breakfast right now till they get their permits, but they do plan to expand dining.  It sounds like they have a lot of energy and ideas for improvement, especially around customer services and pushing 4-seasons.  I've stayed there before and can recommend it.  And their prices are really hard to beat.



The Loose Moose tavern and restaurant at the Inn At Magic were top notch. I hope the new operators (the owners are absentee) do as well.


----------



## neil (Oct 7, 2010)

billski said:


> I know a few places well under that price.  Your basic room.  I'm staying there on Friday for 69.  Last year I think I paid 79 midwinter including a substantial but non-meat breakfast.



Yeah that's pretty good. Did you phone for those rates? The prices online are much higher it seems.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2010)

You could also stay at the Frog's Leap Inn up Route 100.  Kraig and Dorenna are really nice.


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2010)

neil said:


> Yeah that's pretty good. Did you phone for those rates? The prices online are much higher it seems.



Pickup the phone!  

I don't know why so many people are so shy to use the telephone anymore.  I guess it's internet addiction.  Shoot the breeze for a few minutes, let them know you, you them, and that you'll be back, Find out what's _really _available.  I get so much more this way.   Been working deals with my club on the phone with resorts the past couple weeks.  There is so much more that is available that will never be put online.   It's true for all business.   I did that with a chain hotel in SLC last month, by calling the local number, not the 800# or central reservations.  I was amazing the deal I was able to come up with, along with other suggestions for how to cut costs.  I've been able to find rooms in places that were "booked solid".  

I took a negotiating course many years ago and it was money very well spent.  It's not always about dickering on price.  There are lots of angles, you just have to be creative.  In the course of my work, anytime an issue becomes give and take, it's better to do it on the phone or in person, not by web, email or text.

Like I tell my kids, "it never hurts to ask."


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks to you spreading the word pass sales are cooking!  
Check out what's going on Save Magic


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 11, 2010)

Well what do we have here?  Low res phone pic but you get the idea.  Magic's pic of the day.  Taken Sunday morning.  Great work guys!


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

Major major kudos!!!


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

Rusty, your prose will now live in infamy:


_"The next time there is no  fresh powder in sight and you are considering one of the large resorts,  question yourself.  Do I want to lap a skating rink with 20,000 other  idiots? "_


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Bill but I have to give credit where credit is do & it all goes to orangegondola for that line.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

How did the work day go on Saturday?  I was going to try to make it up there for it, but it just didn't work out...


----------



## farlep99 (Oct 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> How did the work day go on Saturday?  I was going to try to make it up there for it, but it just didn't work out...



I was there for work day #2.  It went really well & it was an incredibly nice day on the mountain.  I worked with a group of others clearing glades.  One was marked on the map, the other won't be.  One of the 4-wheelers took a ghost ride trip into a water bellow & got smashed up pretty good, but other than that things were great.  I'm hoping to make it to #3 as well & I'd encourage all to do the same even if you've never been there before.  The day is worth it for the views alone, plus there's free beer when the day is done!  I have a few pics that I'll try to get up this evening


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

I will be there for day #3.  See you guys there, I already have a room booked. 

Called in sick to day #2, I was big time disappointed, since I never call in sick to anything.


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be there for day #3


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 15, 2010)

Just keeping you all posted, sum up of this weeks work at Magic

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Just keeping you all posted, sum up of this weeks work at Magic
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/




Thanks.  See you Saturday morning!


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 18, 2010)

*Ode to Twilight Zone*

http://www.savemagicvermont.com


----------



## djspookman (Oct 19, 2010)

got some more stuff done for the mountain on Sunday..  much needed shelter for some snowmaking vavles-re-using materials from a building we tore down a few years ago.. yahoo!

Oh, and the schwack smashing crew (brushcutting crew) was also up on the mountain Sunday knocking down a ton, great job guys!

Additionally, Todd and the guys were telling us their plans for some sweet railslides they're constructing for the mountain as well.  Here's to a great pre-season shape up!


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

djspookman said:


> got some more stuff done for the mountain on Sunday..  much needed shelter for some snowmaking vavles-re-using materials from a building we tore down a few years ago.. yahoo!
> 
> Oh, and the schwack smashing crew (brushcutting crew) was also up on the mountain Sunday knocking down a ton, great job guys!
> 
> Additionally, Todd and the guys were telling us their plans for some sweet railslides they're constructing for the mountain as well.  Here's to a great pre-season shape up!



Thanks for the photos.  Hope they put a heavy-duty roof on it.  We're gonna have a TON of snow this year!  :beer:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Thanks for the photos.  Hope they put a heavy-duty roof on it.  We're gonna have a TON of snow this year!  :beer:




yah,we have a metal roof on it.. brand spankin' new shiny roofing!!  There are 3 more scattered around the mtn too.. 2 are built and in place, one of which will make a nice kicker.....  we need to get back up there and build the other 2 though in the coming weeks.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey D,

Thanks for the handywork.  Where are the three pumphouses?  Glad you are in the pass family this year, can wait to make some more turns and get some more tele in Guy's movies!

-D:beer:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 20, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Hey D,
> 
> Thanks for the handywork.  Where are the three pumphouses?  Glad you are in the pass family this year, can wait to make some more turns and get some more tele in Guy's movies!
> 
> -D:beer:



Howdy!  Yeah, I'm glad to be helping out too, in anyway I can!  One is at Sunshine Corner, the one in the pics is just behind Black lift near the base, there will be one higher up on the mountain (unsure where yet- we're installing that one this weekend), and the other is over the "Phoenix" lifts cable to protect it from the elements.

The mountain is looking great this fall!

I'm looking forward to skiing with you more this season too D, inbetween runs down upper/lower magic carpet w/ the little spooky girl (my 3 year old!)

GAME ON!


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice - It is families like the Spookman's that are Magic's future.  A family that skis together stays together.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Nice - It is families like the Spookman's that are Magic's future.  A family that skis together stays together.


Ding! Ding! Ding!  We have a winner.  I took my youngest to MRG and she now wears the experience like a badge of honor. We spent the whole day on greens and a few blues.  Since Magic already has the rep for dastardly terrain, the real secret are all the beautiful blues and greens.  

How about a slogan (with apologies to Warren Miller and MRG):  "Magic Mountain: Ski it while you can. Next year it will be harder!"


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2010)

billski said:


> How about a slogan (with apologies to Warren Miller and MRG):  "Magic Mountain: Ski it while you can. Next year it will be harder!"



meh. I'm wary of any 'while you can' slogans. Magic is here to stay.

One of the biases Magic is always fighting (besides 'is that place open?') is that Magic is only for hardcore skiers. The East side has some of the best cruising terrain in all of New England. Sure, it's not 100 yards wide and straight down the fall line, but that shouldn't intimidate a novice/intermediate. That you're not being mowed down by a horde of joeys is the key... and the looping rolling terrain keeps things interesting in places with less pitch! Low skier density is key... the grooming was top notch last year and this season's improvements to the snowmaking system should make it that much better.


----------



## neil (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I agree, my visit last year was so much fun. The greens and blues are really fun trails and you can easily mix it up and go in a different direction each time.

One thing I wish Magic had more of was trail signs...I was getting lost all the time! Never did find the entrance to the hallows


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2010)

neil said:


> One thing I wish Magic had more of was trail signs...I was getting lost all the time! Never did find the entrance to the hallows



No sign for The Hallows, but fairly obvious if you're paying attention. Off to the left/straight into the the trees on the flattish double fall line section of Magician. Easy to miss b/c the terrain makes you want to stay right (since it rolls off to the left). Easiest entrance is just below the cross over back to black/Hocus Pocus.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 21, 2010)

neil said:


> One thing I wish Magic had more of was trail signs...I was getting lost all the time! Never did find the entrance to the hallows



hmm.. thanks for that suggestion, maybe this is something I'll look into for a summer project for next season.  I could hand paint and hand carve a bunch...


----------



## roark (Oct 21, 2010)

djspookman said:


> hmm.. thanks for that suggestion, maybe this is something I'll look into for a summer project for next season. I could hand paint and hand carve a bunch...


Dude, we've talked about this already... Matt brought it up a couple years ago as well... lets make it happen! (but the Hallows still doesn't need a sign


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2010)

roark said:


> Dude, we've talked about this already... Matt brought it up a couple years ago as well... lets make it happen! (but the Hallows still doesn't need a sign



maybe you guys could point out other wooded areas too ;-)


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

djspookman said:


> hmm.. thanks for that suggestion, maybe this is something I'll look into for a summer project for next season.  I could hand paint and hand carve a bunch...



I have a router I've never used.
Has someone sat down and devised a list of signs that are needed?


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> maybe you guys could point out other wooded areas too ;-)


groan....:roll:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 21, 2010)

roark said:


> Dude, we've talked about this already... Matt brought it up a couple years ago as well... lets make it happen! (but the Hallows still doesn't need a sign




we have?  Man my 2 kids have fried my brain!


----------



## djspookman (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> groan....:roll:



haha............. don't ask, don't tell.  Follow only!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2010)

djspookman said:


> haha............. don't ask, don't tell.  Follow only!



LOL, i know i know... wonder how long before somebody steals a stash cuz the gps coordinates are embedded in photos posted on the interweb.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL, i know i know... wonder how long before somebody steals a stash cuz the gps coordinates are embedded in photos posted on the interweb.



Bill and GM you know you are getting tours this year!  Anyone else who wants to peak further into what Magic has to offer just contact me or RustyGroomer or DJ or Roark.  While we don't want everything plastered on the net we recognize that part of our survival is sharing our mountain with people who understand the vision. Just make sure you are Swinging!


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bill and GM you know you are getting tours this year!  Anyone else who wants to peak further into what Magic has to offer just contact me or RustyGroomer or DJ or Roark.  While we don't want everything plastered on the net we recognize that part of our survival is sharing our mountain with people who understand the vision. Just make sure you are Swinging!



I was just thinking the same thing.  There's gotta be a balance.  I think there is plenty of goodness on the hill for those who have no interest in eating bark.  There is also some of the newer stuff that will be promoted.   Seems to me there is plenty for everyone.

I was talking to a fellow yesterday who won't do woods because he doesn't want to get his only good eye poked out.  That's a good reason!


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Just make sure you are Swinging!



What the bleep is "*ski-bobbing*"???  :-o


http://www.snow.ws/skibobbing.html
Oh yeah, like I can see a spinal injury in my future!  
No thanks, I think I'll just land on my head again!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 21, 2010)

neil said:


> Yeah I agree, my visit last year was so much fun. The greens and blues are really fun trails and you can easily mix it up and go in a different direction each time.
> 
> One thing I wish Magic had more of was trail signs...I was getting lost all the time! Never did find the entrance to the hallows



Awesome Neil!

Talisman to Bailout look left & see the Hallows.  Don't know that it needs a sign because it's not really a trail.  HUGE wooded area with tons of options.  River beds, rocks, jumps, etc.  Super fun.

Entrance....






The rock in the 1st pic.  Bumpskier skiing the Hallows bumps.


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the newspaper article from 1969 posted on the Save Magic blog:  "ATMOSPHERE: VERY lively, what with all the 'imaginative' people the area seeks to attract."

We had a blast there last year.  Hope to make it back, although we now live much further away, unfortunately.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.  There's gotta be a balance.  I think there is plenty of goodness on the hill for those who have no interest in eating bark.  There is also some of the newer stuff that will be promoted.   Seems to me there is plenty for everyone.



Absolutely Bill. there is something for everyone at Magic.  What Magic  lacks in quantity of runs is more than made up for by the diversity. Every trial offers something different so even those that  don't want to veture into the woods won't get bored skiing here.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Absolutely Bill. there is something for everyone at Magic.  What Magic  lacks in quantity of runs is more than made up for by the diversity. Every trial offers something different so even those that  don't want to veture into the woods won't get bored skiing here.



As a woods gaper I can attest to that!  Though I do enjoy the hallows.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 21, 2010)

My favorite picture of me in the Hallows.  Man I can't wait for days like this.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 21, 2010)

Dangit my company internet filter won!t allow stoke pics now:angry: 

At least not those linked ot photobucket et all....


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Dangit my company internet filter won!t allow stoke pics now:angry:



Bad, bad dog :angry:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 21, 2010)

This will be easy for me to say because I don't get to Magic too often, but I think it could use a significant increase in on map glades to attract more skiers. Let's face it, your average skier is looking at trail counts. And a skier that likes glades is looking for them on the map. Magic on the map only offers three glades. I am not suggesting putting anything with pucker on the map. But there are some really sweet glades that if put on the map would likely get more people to the mountain. Its easy to say "come take a tour with us in person" but most skiers are going to be shy about asking someone they don't know to show them around. And most skiers are not likely reading this thread to know any thing more than a trail map will tell them.

I will say that the pass holders at Magic are only too willing to share and is perhaps the most secret sharing mountain I have ever been too. I've had guys stop and ask me if I would like to join them for a woods shot. That is the type of unique experience you can't get any where else. I don't give tours at my regular mountains to any one that I don't know with rare exception.

Not an expense Magic can afford, but I bet a better trail map would get more guests to the mountain. The current map looks really flat and it looks like there is not much room in the trees between the trails. It is not the most flattering map considering Magic has the best terrain south of Sugarbush.

Any ways, if you haven't been, don't be afraid to ask any one on the mountain to point you in the right direction! You'll probably get shown more than you even asked to know about! Its amazing what has happened at Magic regarding their trail work in the past few years.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bill and GM you know you are getting tours this year!



looking forward to it.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 24, 2010)

How bout an update from the workday?


----------



## snafu (Oct 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Not an expense Magic can afford, but I bet a better trail map would get more guests to the mountain. The current map looks really flat and it looks like there is not much room in the trees between the trails. It is not the most flattering map considering Magic has the best terrain south of Sugarbush.



I would say that a new Mountain map would make a difference, its just a matter of perception and conditioning. There's a reason why most resorts have one painted by that Neihues fellow.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> How bout an update from the workday?



Ahem.  A good time was had by all.
.  It is ready to rock!


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2010)

*The Lodge Vermont*



Sorcerer said:


> The Loose Moose tavern and restaurant at the Inn At Magic were top notch. I hope the new operators (the owners are absentee) do as well.



Lori and Wally Kenny are the new owners and operators.  They live upstairs, no in abstentia here.  I spent the evening chatting with them, they've only been at it four weeks and already had a full house one weekend.   their links to the online travel sites (travelocity, etc.) is broken and they are working hard to fix that.  

I spent Friday night there.  Wally is a bartender from a prior life and they both make themselves available.   They are expecting to run the restaurant as soon as the town issues them a permit. Both grew up locally and are here to stay.  

They really want to try and buttress themselves from the up & down seasonal cycle, and feel this will help them sustain through all four seasons (with some gaps for mud and stick season).  They are working with Matt to put together a ski and stay package.

The signs have not yet changed to "The Lodge Vermont".  they do have wired internet, but I don't think wireless.

Finally, Lori said to please call for rates.  They are in the process of revamping, and will offer the same attractive rates we've seen before, but their online web and other pages are not yet current.

Here are some more photos.





















http://www.innatmagic.com/


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2010)

I think they will do well by changing the name. "The Inn at Magic" sounds great if you intend to ski/ride at Magic Mountain. Nothing unclear about that, sounds like it is right at the mountain as it is. But to anyone looking for a place to stay that either does not ski/ride nor has heard of Magic if they do ski/ride... Inn at Magic sounds just weird for an inn! On the flip side, I think The Vermont Lodge sounds better than The Lodge Vermont. Lodge Vermont just does not roll off the tough. In either case, I am sure they will do better than any previous owners have since Magic reopened as the mountain seems like it is ready to do, ehm, some Magic.


----------



## mtl1076 (Oct 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> This will be easy for me to say because I don't get to Magic too often, but I think it could use a significant increase in on map glades to attract more skiers. Let's face it, your average skier is looking at trail counts. And a skier that likes glades is looking for them on the map. Magic on the map only offers three glades. I am not suggesting putting anything with pucker on the map. But there are some really sweet glades that if put on the map would likely get more people to the mountain. Its easy to say "come take a tour with us in person" but most skiers are going to be shy about asking someone they don't know to show them around. And most skiers are not likely reading this thread to know any thing more than a trail map will tell them.
> 
> 
> Not an expense Magic can afford, but I bet a better trail map would get more guests to the mountain. The current map looks really flat and it looks like there is not much room in the trees between the trails. It is not the most flattering map considering Magic has the best terrain south of Sugarbush.



Rivercoil,

On the trail map front, I would love to get a new one drawn but as you stated it is not an expense I can take on at this point.  The current map doesn't do the mountain any justice and it is actually wrong in a couple sections.  The person before me edited the map and didn't save the original.  I am actually having a photoshop expert (friend, ie. free  )take a look at it and try to fix a couple sections.  We will see how far we get towards making it a better representation of the mountain.  

Regarding the glades and trail map, I agree that we need to add some more glades to the map.  I have a policy that in order to add it to the map we need to ski the glade for a full season and send a bunch of general public in there to get some feedback, etc.  I have 3 glades that I am going to actively send people into this year with the goal of hopefully getting a good idea of whether or not they are ready for "official" status in 11-12.  I think they will be ready, especially after this past work day.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in with the details on those two items. Hopefully word of mouth and internet discussion like those happening here and on TGR will ensure folks know what Magic has to offer even if the trail map does not (in regards to trees).


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Ahem.  A good time was had by all.
> .  It is ready to rock!



Great report and pictures. It was a lot of fun.

Tom


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 25, 2010)

I was able to stop in last week and chatted with Matt--good guy!  I saw first hand of all the work everyone has done and that is still in progress!  Way to go!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 25, 2010)

Did the signup for the shared-share move to another thread that I can't find?  If no then... bump.



jrmagic said:


> Its been a while since I've been on AZ. Nice to see the support! I'm in for $100
> 
> 
> 1) neil
> ...


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think they will do well by changing the name. "The Inn at Magic" sounds great if you intend to ski/ride at Magic Mountain. Nothing unclear about that, sounds like it is right at the mountain as it is. But to anyone looking for a place to stay that either does not ski/ride nor has heard of Magic if they do ski/ride... Inn at Magic sounds just weird for an inn! On the flip side, I think The Vermont Lodge sounds better than The Lodge Vermont. Lodge Vermont just does not roll off the tough. In either case, I am sure they will do better than any previous owners have since Magic reopened as the mountain seems like it is ready to do, ehm, some Magic.



Looks like it's just called the Lodge

View attachment 4027


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> Looks like it's just called the Lodge
> 
> View attachment 4027



I have their business card, it says "The Lodge Vermont".  But I agree with what everyone else has said.  My business is skiing, so whatever they do that is successful is just fine with me!


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> Looks like it's just called the Lodge
> 
> View attachment 4027



Did those signs just go up today?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> Looks like it's just called the Lodge
> 
> View attachment 4027



Am I missing something?  The sign says "The Lodge Vermont", doesn't it?


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> Looks like it's just called the Lodge
> 
> View attachment 4027



Hey! you have the AFTER picture.
Here's the BEFORE picture:


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

Suggest we give 'SKIING Magazine" some updated poop on Magic!!

http://www.skinet.com/skiing/resorts/magic-mountain

I have no idea what that picture is.

Go for it everyone!


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I missing something?  The sign says "The Lodge Vermont", doesn't it?



The big letters Say The Lodge, the little letters say vermont. I think most people will refer to it as The Lodge?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> The big letters Say The Lodge, the little letters say vermont. I think most people will refer to it as The Lodge?



this has the making of an abbott and costello routine.

Where are you staying?
_- At The Lodge
_Which lodge?
_- The Lodge Vermont._
You are staying at a lodge named Vermont?
_- No, the lodge's name is The Lodge Vermont_
Where is it?
_- In Vermont_
Oh, Where in Vermont
_- Londonderry_.
You are staying at the Londonderry Lodge?
_- No, i'm staying at The Lodge Vermont, in Vermont._
What's it near?
_- Magic_
Oh, like the Inn @ Magic?
_- Yes, but it is not an Inn it is a lodge.  The name of the lodge is The Lodge Vermont, it is in Vermont at Magic Mountain but it isn't the Lodge or Inn @ Magic_
Ok then


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> this has the making of an abbott and costello routine.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> _- At The Lodge
> ...



This conversation sounds familiar.

"It's just about 8:00".

"No, it's 7:59"


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 26, 2010)

Bill,

Thanks for putting that review on skinet.  

For those who missed it on facebook, check out the counter weight adjustment on the red chair.

www.savemagicvermont.com


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> this has the making of an abbott and costello routine.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> _- at the lodge
> ...



lmao


----------



## djspookman (Oct 27, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for putting that review on skinet.
> 
> ...



sweet! thanks for posting that OG!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for putting that review on skinet.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I saw on FB that they raised the counter weight, but I didn't realize it was such a big job! :beer:


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 27, 2010)

I had no idea where Magic was until I goggled it today.  It is with-in striking distance from my in-laws in Troy, NY.   I noticed another set of trails on the opposite side of the mountain.  What ski area is that?


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 27, 2010)

^ Yup its not a bad ride from Troy at all.  Should take you less than and hour and a half.

Timber Ridge is the name of the other area. it is privtely owned these days and used mostly for snowmobiling.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 27, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Timber Ridge is the name of the other area. it is privtely owned these days and used mostly for snowmobiling.



And is occasionally visited by me for some untracked goodness in the spring


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 27, 2010)

djspookman said:


> And is occasionally visited by me for some untracked goodness in the spring



LOL I was going to add that to my post but left it out.  Dependable freshies long after the storm


----------



## neil (Oct 27, 2010)

The Timber Ridge owner doesn't mind?


----------



## djspookman (Oct 27, 2010)

neil said:


> The Timber Ridge owner doesn't mind?



It's not posted, so in VT.. not-posted=fair game.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 27, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> I had no idea where Magic was until I goggled it today.  It is with-in striking distance from my in-laws in Troy, NY.   I noticed another set of trails on the opposite side of the mountain.  What ski area is that?



So we will be seeing you around holidays?  Let us know when you need a break from the in laws!:wink:


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 27, 2010)

neil said:


> The Timber Ridge owner doesn't mind?



I would check in with Matt as the owner helps Magic out quite a bit.  Usually if you are polite and wave they don't mind.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2010)

neil said:


> The Timber Ridge owner doesn't mind?



The word I heard is that no, he does not.  In fact all sorts of vermin go crawlin around in them there woods, teles, atvs, snomachines.  that said, a little common courtesy:request & thank you go a long way and keep the relationship smooth.

I've experience wrath before at another undisclosed location.  Someone brought back news about this great stash.  It went viral (thank you inet) and next thing you know, there were dozens of people showing up, parking all over the place and going into all kinds of places.  The owner was pissssssssssssssssssssssed.  Word to the wise.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

I've talked to the owner about it-basically comes down to this- respect the area, and he will respect you.  If not, I wouldn't want to piss that guy off if you know what I mean.

He plows the parking lots over there for snomobilers and others, he's a really great guy for letting us all play over there!!

A little communication goes a long way!


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 29, 2010)

Check out the view from the top of Blackline circa 1983
Save Magic


----------



## MMP (Oct 30, 2010)

This Magic place looks fun!


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2010)

MMP said:


> This Magic place looks fun!



I was talking yesterday to a physician yesterday who was treating a thoroughbred halfbreed for malpractice.  The dog suggested that perhaps it was the acid rain in Hasting Nebraska is responsible for the decline in magazine readership on Long Island.

I'm sorry, what was your point?


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 3, 2010)

*Magic Glades*

How did Magic's glades begin?

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> How did Magic's glades begin?
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/



Wookies? I always thought it was the gnomes.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> How did Magic's glades begin?
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/



Well written.  

The Fenris Wolf once stalked these woods and made them his homeland.  It was captured and chained to a rock one mile under this earth.  While in the present day it remains safe to find lines in these woods, the day of Ragnarok should be avoided at all cost.


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2010)

Ragnarok?


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2010)

roark said:


> Ragnarok?



Indeed.  You will need those boards on that day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnarök

It will not be pretty and you will need all the speed you can get :flame:


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 3, 2010)

Anybody seen the key master? :wink:


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 4, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> Anybody seen the key master? :wink:



We should name a glade Gozar the Defender


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> We should name a glade Gozar the Defender



I have it on good authority this segment was filmed in the Magic Glades.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 8, 2010)

billski said:


> I have it on good authority this segment was filmed in the Magic Glades.




you can still hear odd noises coming from the glades at Magic.......


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 8, 2010)

djspookman said:


> you can still hear odd noises coming from the glades at Magic.......




Especially from the Gnome campsite towards the bottom of the Hallows.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

djspookman said:


> you can still hear odd noises coming from the glades at Magic.......



I'll definitely need those super-fast skis now!   As far as I know, none of the volunteer work crew used a herring for pruning work.  :blink:


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 8, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Especially from the Gnome campsite towards the bottom of the Hallows.



Slash has a campsite at the bottom of the Hallows?


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 8, 2010)

LMFAO  I think the bottle with his finger in it is buried there.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 8, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Slash has a comapsite at the bottom of the Hallows?



HAHAHA!!!!!!!!  That made my afternoon, thanks!


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

Now THIS made my day:

On Magic Mountain: 

"This is where instructors and ski patrollers from Stratton and Okemo go to find more challenging terrain on their day off . . ."

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 8, 2010)

billski said:


> Now THIS made my day:
> 
> On Magic Mountain:
> 
> ...



I love it!:flag:


----------



## djspookman (Nov 9, 2010)

billski said:


> now this made my day:
> 
> On magic mountain:
> 
> ...



hahaha!!! Saweet!


----------



## oakapple (Nov 9, 2010)

I’m somewhat new to this topic, so pardon the ignorance:

I know that Magic Mountain closed in about 1990, re-opening in about 1998. What was the reason for the closure? Was it mis-management, or were they just unable to compete with the mega-resorts like Killington, Mt. Snow, Okemo, Straton, etc.?


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 9, 2010)

oakapple said:


> I’m somewhat new to this topic, so pardon the ignorance:
> 
> I know that Magic Mountain closed in about 1990, re-opening in about 1998. What was the reason for the closure? Was it mis-management, or were they just unable to compete with the mega-resorts like Killington, Mt. Snow, Okemo, Straton, etc.?



Over-expanded, a few lean snow years and the early 90's recession. Magic and Bromley were under the same ownership and expanded too fast with Timberside, Trailside Condos etc.


----------



## neil (Nov 9, 2010)

Someone on the lift said to me "Bromley raped this place, they stole a lift too!". Seemed a little harsh, and perhaps wrong, but that's what they said!


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 9, 2010)

neil said:


> Someone on the lift said to me "Bromley raped this place, they stole a lift too!". Seemed a little harsh, and perhaps wrong, but that's what they said!



Bromley took some of the water rights, sold off all kitchen equiptment, The mid mtn chair was sold to Berkshire East and is now one of the Summit Triples.  The Timberside chair was sold to Smuggs and is the Magic Moose lift, The beginner double was sold to Mt Tom, I think it is at Bershire east now as well but not sure.

Rape and steal is a bit harsh, I also Love Big B.  Ownership at the time had to keep one of the hills open and stripped Magic of many of its equiptment to pay off debt.  That said, there was not much at Magic to work with but we are glad the essentials are there and in good working order this year!


----------



## djspookman (Nov 9, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bromley took some of the water rights, sold off all kitchen equiptment, The mid mtn chair was sold to Berkshire East and is now one of the Summit Triples.  The Timberside chair was sold to Smuggs and is the Mogul Mouse's Magic lift, The beginner double was sold to Mt Tom, I think it is at Bershire east now as well but not sure.
> 
> Rape and steal is a bit harsh, I also Love Big B.  Ownership at the time had to keep one of the hills open and stripped Magic of many of its equiptment to pay off debt.  That said, there was not much at Magic to work with but we are glad the essentials are there and in good working order this year!



edited for "Mogul Mouse's Magic lift"  I have ridden that lift many a time w/ my ski classes!


----------



## threecy (Nov 9, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bromley took some of the water rights, sold off all kitchen equiptment, The mid mtn chair was sold to Berkshire East and is now one of the Summit Triples.  The Timberside chair was sold to Smuggs and is the Magic Moose lift, The beginner double was sold to Mt Tom, I think it is at Bershire east now as well but not sure.



Correct, the beginner double went to Mt. Tom (where it was rebuilt with a DC drive), then was installed at Berkshire East.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 9, 2010)

threecy said:


> Correct, the beginner double went to Mt. Tom (where it was rebuilt with a DC drive), then was installed at Berkshire East.



Can we get it back? :wink:


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Can we get it back? :wink:



Check with the boys at MIT.  They seem to be able to move anything clear across the country in one night, including a three-ton cannon.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 9, 2010)

Speaking of missing lifts how about Greenline?


----------



## threecy (Nov 10, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Can we get it back? :wink:



For the right price, I'm sure you can get it back


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Speaking of missing lifts how about Greenline?



Nice segue!  I've skied Greenline a few times, definitely a fun trail that seems to be forgotten about by most.  When we skied it the first time it still had plenty of fresh snow when the rest of the mountain was much more tracked out.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice segue!  I've skied Greenline a few times, definitely a fun trail that seems to be forgotten about by most.  When we skied it the first time it still had plenty of fresh snow when the rest of the mountain was much more tracked out.



It's like that.. really nice to hit in the afternoon since the entrance is "hidden in plain sight"  gotta love it!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely a fun little trail. I just wish it was longer. Talking aboutt hidden in plain sight I am amazed by how few people ski the top of Mystery. I love that fall line.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 10, 2010)

Mystery..one of my favorites


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 11, 2010)

Check out OG's new Sorcerer's edition custom hat.







Mine,....I may have posted this before.






Get em' here!

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2010/06/get-your-sorcerers-edition-custom-ski-hat/


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Check out OG's new Sorcerer's edition custom hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I wish I hat thought of this before the show on Saturday!


----------



## djspookman (Nov 11, 2010)

rustygroomer said:


> check out og's new sorcerer's edition custom hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deedee tomatoes!!  Woot!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Talking aboutt hidden in plain sight I am amazed by how few people ski the top of Mystery. I love that fall line.



If it ain't on the map, it ain't real.    

Isn't that why the place is called "Magic"?


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 11, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Check out OG's new Sorcerer's edition custom hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't say enough about my new hat.  Get one of your own and help save humanity this season.
Magic Sorcerer's Edition Hats


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 16, 2010)

Why families are crucial to Magic's Survival

Think Snow


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't believe a word OG says, that's his real hair.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Check out OG's new Sorcerer's edition custom hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will they be for sale in the Ski Fanatics store?

Also, can you give me the instructions on how to order (tell me the options to pick so I don't have to think), which match each of the items above?

Thanks.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 17, 2010)

Just go to the site, pick 3 colors you like, the name you want on it, & go for it.  OG & I really have nothing to do with them except for scouring the globe for the best quality hat out there & believe me this is it.

Besides, we don't want matching hats!  Just tell her you want the Magic Sorcerer's edition to be sure you get the word "Magic" on there.

www.vermontwinterhats.com

Edit to add, not available in stores.  These are all custom.  Team Save Magic chooses only the finest.


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 17, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Definitely a fun little trail. I just wish it was longer. Talking aboutt hidden in plain sight I am amazed by how few people ski the top of Mystery. I love that fall line.





Ditto....one of my favs...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 18, 2010)

New Magic powder sticks mounted & ready to roll.....














If you see these say hello.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, I won't see them.  The pow will be too deep!  

Nastar?  Magic?   xplain, please!


----------



## MMP (Nov 18, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Just go to the site, pick 3 colors you like, the name you want on it, & go for it.  OG & I really have nothing to do with them except for scouring the globe for the best quality hat out there & believe me this is it.
> 
> Besides, we don't want matching hats!  Just tell her you want the Magic Sorcerer's edition to be sure you get the word "Magic" on there.
> 
> ...



can they print Master Magician on one?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 18, 2010)

Quality 2nd post.  You could put A$$CLOWN on yours.   Before mods jump down my throat I know this guy & he's just busting my chops. :angry:  But yeah put whatever you want on there.

Billski, they used to have Nastar @ Magic many years ago.  That is an old banner.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

*Magic is going to have horse drawn sleigh rides this winter!!!!  More details coming.  Here is the current info, http://www.horsesforhire.net/sleigh.htm*


----------



## MMP (Nov 18, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Quality 2nd post.  You could put A$$CLOWN on yours.   Before mods jump down my throat I know this guy & he's just busting my chops. :angry:  But yeah put whatever you want on there.
> 
> Billski, they used to have Nastar @ Magic many years ago.  That is an old banner.



hey! I heard there was no teasing around here. 

the quality of my posts have nowhere to go but up.

Those BRO Models look so sweet I may have to lock down the heels and take em for a spin.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 18, 2010)

billski said:


> *Magic is going to have horse drawn sleigh rides this winter!!!!  More details coming.  Here is the current info, http://www.horsesforhire.net/sleigh.htm*




Returning to our Routes...Sleigh Rides and Trivial pursuit.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 18, 2010)

MMP said:


> Those BRO Models look so sweet I may have to lock down the heels and take em for a spin.



Good luck with that.  Dirty freeheeling hippys need not apply.  You can ski my Explosiv rock skis from 1993 if you like. :flame:

_"You got a pool over there?" 

"We have a pond in the back. We have a pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you."_


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 18, 2010)

*Latest Update.. December 18th can't come soon enough!!*

And the Countdown Begins......

Anticipated Opening Day, December 18, is only one month away and the mountain is abuzz with excitement.  In less than a week and a half we expect to turn on the snow making system and finally reap the rewards of a summer spent examining, planning, discovering, fixing, fixing, fixing and more fixing of our snow making system.  It has been a long haul, but we are confident that we will be able to make more snow faster than any time since reopening.  Additionally we will be bringing the West Side trails of Wizard and Talisman, as well as the East Side Trail, Lower Magic Carpet back into the snow making mix.  The past month has offered a steady diet of testing and then tidying up any remaining issues with these lines and we are days away from completion.  As also reported we spent time on Witch and Black Line this summer, but a test this fall found another couple of breaks which we hope to attack once there is snow on the ground.  As most Magic sk iers or riders knows, Witch and Black Line aren't flat and simply getting our equipment to these breaks is no easy task without the help of some snow and a groomer.  So let Mother Nature bring on a nice stretch of cold weather and see what this system can do!!

On the groomer front we have been hard at work repairing and prepping our 2005 Piston Bully for another long season and the pieces have all come together to provide a snow ready machine.  We have also spent considerable man hours and assets repairing our long dormant 1996 Bombardier and we are happy to report that within the next two weeks the machine will be ready for service.  With two operating machines we hope to be able to provide even better skiing services mountain wide during the 2010-2011 season.  


With regard to the lifts we have likewise been busy maintaining the Red Chair and repairing the Black Chair to get it back on line.  We will once again start the season riding the Red Chair to the summit with an anticipated opening of the Black Chair before the Martin Luther King Holiday.  Stay tuned to the Alpine Update for more details as they become available on the Black Chair.

This fall's trail clearing, brush cutting and mowing has been more extensive than ever before and has left us with a great base on which to blow snow as well as wait for Mother Nature to bless us with an abundance of natural snow.  Trails like Magician, Red Line and Black Line are primed to ski better than ever with a little help from Mother Nature.  This fall's volunteer days have also helped open up some more gladed terrain that we hope the adventurous skier and rider will take full advantage of with some exploring.  Magic Mountain offers some of the best terrain in the East and we want to thank all of the volunteers for their hard work and passion for Magic.  Your enthusiasm and hard work is what makes Magic so special.  


As we prepare for the upcoming season let's not forget about the various ways to ski and ride Magic.  First and foremost a Magic season pass offers a great way to access all of Magic's terrain all season long with no black out dates.  Adult passes are $439.00, Junior/Senior passes are $389.00 and full-time college students can ski or ride all season for only $129.00.  In addition to season passes we offer two great ways to ski and ride all season on discounted lift tickets via the Magic Card and the Magic 3-Pack.  On the day ticket front we have many ways to enjoy Magic.  For more details on deals for the 2010-2011 season check out the 2010-2011 Deals.  


Finally, we continue to offer shares in the Magic Partnership LLC.  We are two thirds of our way to reaching our goal of 300 shares and we encourage everyone to invest in Magic's future and become part of a fantastic skier and riders community.  For more details on the Magic Partnership LLC. and to become a shareholder click here.  


Have a great Thanksgiving Holiday and THINK SNOW!!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 18, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> New Magic powder sticks mounted & ready to roll.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shweeeet


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 23, 2010)

JR you going up this weekend?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 23, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> With two operating machines we hope to be able to provide even better skiing services mountain wide during the 2010-2011 season.



Props for not using the word "product" here!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 23, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> JR you going up this weekend?



Nope. Unfortunaltely I have work obligations to attend to. There's a chance that no matter what day the mountain opens that I may not get there until the Holiday week:-x My friend Dave will be up there with family. I'm sure you will run across them in the halls if you're there.


----------



## snafu (Nov 23, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> And the Countdown Begins......
> 
> Anticipated Opening Day, December 18, is only one month away and the mountain is abuzz with excitement.  In less than a week and a half we expect to turn on the snow making system and finally reap the rewards of a summer spent examining, planning, discovering, fixing, fixing, fixing and more fixing of our snow making system.  It has been a long haul, but we are confident that we will be able to make more snow faster than any time since reopening.  Additionally we will be bringing the West Side trails of Wizard and Talisman, as well as the East Side Trail, Lower Magic Carpet back into the snow making mix.  The past month has offered a steady diet of testing and then tidying up any remaining issues with these lines and we are days away from completion.  As also reported we spent time on Witch and Black Line this summer, but a test this fall found another couple of breaks which we hope to attack once there is snow on the ground.  As most Magic sk iers or riders knows, Witch and Black Line aren't flat and simply getting our equipment to these breaks is no easy task without the help of some snow and a groomer.  So let Mother Nature bring on a nice stretch of cold weather and see what this system can do!!
> 
> ...



Sweet!! Sounds like this year will be a blast -whether or not ma nature helps. Hope to get up there at least a couple times this year.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 23, 2010)

^Nice! Hope to see you there

Let's hope that mother nature helps in abundance though


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 23, 2010)

snafu said:


> Sweet!! Sounds like this year will be a blast -whether or not ma nature helps. Hope to get up there at least a couple times this year.



Let us know when you do!


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 23, 2010)

A Rousing Swiss Polka


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> A Rousing Swiss Polka



Cool article!  I'm assuming that's from the early 60's??


----------



## threecy (Nov 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Cool article!  I'm assuming that's from the early 60's??



January of 1968 actually.

Dot Birmingham and Walt Pesko wrote a great weekly ski column in the Hartford Courant for a few decades.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 24, 2010)

Just in on Facebook, The Burple Bombi Cat is done.  That means magic will have 2 working Cats this season!  Lookout!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 24, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Just in on Facebook, The Burple Bombi Cat is done.  That means magic will have 2 working Cats this season!  Lookout!



I was wondering what the Purple People Eater post was about.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I was wondering what the Purple People Eater post was about.



It made more sense if you a) knew the old snow cat was purple (I didn't) or b) saw the picture of both cats that someone posted on their wall earlier.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is anybody here a shareholder? I am thinking about becoming one. Aside from the improvements that are planned if they sell all of the shares I am interested in the other “perks” of being a shareholder. If anyone is a shareholder could you PM me so I can pick your brain? Thanks


----------



## neil (Nov 24, 2010)

downhill04 said:


> Is anybody here a shareholder? I am thinking about becoming one. Aside from the improvements that are planned if they sell all of the shares I am interested in the other “perks” of being a shareholder. If anyone is a shareholder could you PM me so I can pick your brain? Thanks



There was a thread on here to get an AZ share. Unfortunately we could not get enough people


----------



## MMP (Nov 24, 2010)

downhill04 said:


> Is anybody here a shareholder? I am thinking about becoming one. Aside from the improvements that are planned if they sell all of the shares I am interested in the other “perks” of being a shareholder. If anyone is a shareholder could you PM me so I can pick your brain? Thanks



PM RustyGroomer or orangegondola 

I have a share, but they are much more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of the shareholder "perks"

I will add that my ONLY reason for buying the share, the only "perk" i care about is an open Magic. Return on investment is measured in smiles and powder days for me.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 24, 2010)

downhill04 said:


> Is anybody here a shareholder? I am thinking about becoming one. Aside from the improvements that are planned if they sell all of the shares I am interested in the other “perks” of being a shareholder. If anyone is a shareholder could you PM me so I can pick your brain? Thanks



Feel free to PM me.  The broad answer is that being a shareholder ensures that Magic will become sustainable.  Other perks include 1) Discounted pass purchase 2) Once the 300 goal is hit, shareholders will have voting rights in determining the future of the hill, like what improvements to make or what should stay the same. 

Shoot me a PM I can speak volumes.


----------



## skisox34 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys new to AZ but you guys might know me from snowjournal.  Looking forward to meeting some of you on the hill this year.  I worked on a few glades and can't wait to ski them


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome abord Skisox.

A little update


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 28, 2010)

You guys are only open extended weekends this year?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> You guys are only open extended weekends this year?



That's the schedule they had last season too.  They'll open mid-week if there's a powder day.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 29, 2010)

Check out the new fleet of Save Magic Sorcerer edtion pom pom hats.







Downhill04 feel free to PM me if you still have questions but like MMP said it's really about keeping the mountain open for many years to come for me.  Financially the way I see it is i spent a hell of a lot more than 3K on my ASC season passes in the years Magic was closed.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2010)

Rusty, You've taken "quiver" to a new level!  :-D



RustyGroomer said:


> Check out the new fleet of Save Magic Sorcerer edtion pom pom hats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 29, 2010)

Was up skiing this weekend with some Londonderry locals and heard some rumblings about Magic's overdue back taxes and an upcoming auction for the property.  Any truth to this stuff? Can't seem to find anything online about it and IMHO seems like more propaganda from those non-believers either way any insight and reassurance from those in the know would help lower my blood pressure.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2010)

I've heard nothing of the sorts.  Maybe the informant is confusing this with  one of this year's NELSAP nominees?


----------



## mtl1076 (Nov 29, 2010)

I might as well put this one to bed quickly. Long, complicated story put simply......yes, the mountain is up for tax sale if back taxes aren't paid by 12/10.  YES, they will be paid in full by then.  This will have NO impact on how we operate as the current property owners of the mountain are not the people running it (ie Jim Sullivan, myself and the rest of the crew).  Obviously this isn't how we would have liked it handled, but it is what it is.  

We are looking forward to starting up the snow making system after this next warm spell and can't wait to open up in two weeks.  We hope everyone can join us this season.  It is going to be a good one.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 29, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> I might as well put this one to bed quickly. Long, complicated story put simply......yes, the mountain is up for tax sale if back taxes aren't paid by 12/10.  YES, they will be paid in full by then.  This will have NO impact on how we operate as the current property owners of the mountain are not the people running it (ie Jim Sullivan, myself and the rest of the crew).  Obviously this isn't how we would have liked it handled, but it is what it is.
> 
> We are looking forward to starting up the snow making system after this next warm spell and can't wait to open up in two weeks.  We hope everyone can join us this season.  It is going to be a good one.



Thanks Matt! Feel better now!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's the schedule they had last season too.  They'll open mid-week if there's a powder day.



Magic will also be open every day for Christmas week and President's Day week.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 30, 2010)

Porn porn hats?  Those _ar_e some big balls you've got there.



RustyGroomer said:


> Check out the new fleet of Save Magic Sorcerer edtion pom pom hats.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 30, 2010)

What is a Valentinicle?


----------



## powbmps (Dec 1, 2010)

Saw this on TGR.  Has this been posted here?

http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> What is a Valentinicle?



You must not have listened to the videos closely enough.  Look for the one where the colored ice is highlighted.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Saw this on TGR.  Has this been posted here?
> 
> http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84



It was posted on the Cheap thread, but Magic can never get enough publicity, so post away!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Saw this on TGR.  Has this been posted here?
> 
> http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=84



I picked up 2 a few weeks back, grab them while you can, looks like there are only 26 left!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I picked up 2 a few weeks back, grab them while you can, looks like there are only 26 left!



i own 2 as well, what day you going? i'll meet you there.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 1, 2010)

Whats a realistic travel time to Magic from Boston Area? (Waltham specifically)  Also any insight on some cheap lodging in the area for an individual? Not looking for anything fancy and no need to be family friendly.  Seems like a very tempting mountain to hit up this year.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2010)

soposkier said:


> Whats a realistic travel time to Magic from Boston Area? (Waltham specifically)  Also any insight on some cheap lodging in the area for an individual? Not looking for anything fancy and no need to be family friendly.  Seems like a very tempting mountain to hit up this year.



I live in the town adjacent to you.  I don't drive much over the speed limit and it takes me about 2:45.  You could do it quicker.  Motel in the Meadow is about as cheap as it comes.  There are a few other places close by, or even right on the mountain for a bit more.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 1, 2010)

billski said:


> I live in the town adjacent to you.  I don't drive much over the speed limit and it takes me about 2:45.  You could do it quicker.  Motel in the Meadow is about as cheap as it comes.  There are a few other places close by, or even right on the mountain for a bit more.



The Blue Gentian is clean, fresh on the access road and reasonable.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Check out the new fleet of Save Magic Sorcerer edtion pom pom hats.



I am ready to order.  BUT.
I AM ABSOLUTELY HELPLESS when it comes to choosing colors.  Everyone else knows I am simply helpless.  My wife scoffs whenever I bring any colored clothes home.  NO sense.  CLUELESS.

PLUHEEESE, help out the needy.  Recommend three colors that would look sharp on a dull head.  

Thanks!
:dunce:


----------



## MMP (Dec 4, 2010)

billski said:


> I am ready to order.  BUT.
> I AM ABSOLUTELY HELPLESS when it comes to choosing colors.  Everyone else knows I am simply helpless.  My wife scoffs whenever I bring any colored clothes home.  NO sense.  CLUELESS.
> 
> PLUHEEESE, help out the needy.  Recommend three colors that would look sharp on a dull head.



on any head, Red, White, and Blue would look sharp.

I picked up my pass last week and was happy to see SHAREHOLDER printed on it.


----------



## neil (Dec 4, 2010)

Magic are making snow!


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

Tom posted a great photo over on Facebook.   We're out of the gate!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 4, 2010)

billski said:


> I am ready to order.  BUT.
> I AM ABSOLUTELY HELPLESS when it comes to choosing colors.  Everyone else knows I am simply helpless.  My wife scoffs whenever I bring any colored clothes home.  NO sense.  CLUELESS.
> 
> PLUHEEESE, help out the needy.  Recommend three colors that would look sharp on a dull head.
> ...



I sugest Dark Grey Hat, White Logo, Red accent Color.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 5, 2010)

*Great video update*

Skisox was good enough to post this vid over at SJ so I figured I would cross post it here.



http://www.youtube.com/skisox34

The snow making has been going now for little over 24 hrs.  Looks like things are working well.  I have not seen it crank like that in decades.

Also updated Save Magic


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 5, 2010)

Its awesome to see those fan guns cranking


----------



## skisox34 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the cross posting guys  I had to rush to work so I didn't get time!  Seeya'll out on the slopes!


----------



## Sorcerer (Dec 6, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Its awesome to see those fan guns cranking



Arecos on Showoff on base area

View attachment 4082

View attachment 4083


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome snowmaking porn!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 6, 2010)

From Matt's wife they already have an inch on the ground this am of real stuff!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

ordered two lift tickets last week and they came in the mail yesterday.  not that anyone should care but I'm pumped for some more magic this year.   Also ran into an old friend who recently got divorced and moved back to town.  We used to go to her house at Magic when we were kids.  I couldnt believe they held onto their place through the closures and all.  it didnt take me long to invite myself up a for a few trips.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2010)

It sounds like you need to buy more tickets:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> It sounds like you need to buy more tickets:lol:




i actually felt a little guilty buying off price tickets.  I'll pay the full boat for any other trips.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tickets*

I believe I mentioned this on here before but I have 15 discounted tickets (5, 3 packs) the mountain is allowing me to sell to Magic 1st timers.  They are not suppose to be transferable but in an effort to help out the marketing dept these are.

If the Magic regulars have someone who wants to give it a try for the first time, feel free to lure them in with a $40 ticket.  Going to have to be on the honor system here & I am not making a penny off these.  Paid $600 up front.  Good any day of the season.

So if you have a 1st timer on the fence & a $40 ski day will get them to the mountain, hit me up.  My goal is 15 NEW skiers.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> ordered two lift tickets last week and they came in the mail yesterday.  not that anyone should care but I'm pumped for some more magic this year.   Also ran into an old friend who recently got divorced and moved back to town.  We used to go to her house at Magic when we were kids.  I couldnt believe they held onto their place through the closures and all.  it didnt take me long to invite myself up a for a few trips.



Nice!


----------



## Big Game (Dec 7, 2010)

Word on the street is a lot of folk are interested in the goings on at Magic this year. I've never been, but man, great updates here on AZ, and it really seems like my kind of scene. Keep them coming. Got my Fridays blocked off starting next week...its what the doctor orders.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2010)

Big Game said:


> .its what the doctor orders.



I think the docs all ski at Mount Snow.  Unlikely we'll see them on Glebe Mountain


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 7, 2010)

Big Game said:


> Word on the street is a lot of folk are interested in the goings on at Magic this year. I've never been, but man, great updates here on AZ, and it really seems like my kind of scene. Keep them coming. Got my Fridays blocked off starting next week...its what the doctor orders.



Rusty, get that irsmedic a ticket stat. :wink:


----------



## threecy (Dec 8, 2010)

How about some Vintage Magic Mountain Ads


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 8, 2010)

Good stuff Threecy!  Big game let me know when you plan on coming.  $40 ticket & a tour awaits.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> I believe I mentioned this on here before but I have 15 discounted tickets (5, 3 packs) the mountain is allowing me to sell to Magic 1st timers.  They are not suppose to be transferable but in an effort to help out the marketing dept these are.
> 
> If the Magic regulars have someone who wants to give it a try for the first time, feel free to lure them in with a $40 ticket.  Going to have to be on the honor system here & I am not making a penny off these.  Paid $600 up front.  Good any day of the season.
> 
> So if you have a 1st timer on the fence & a $40 ski day will get them to the mountain, hit me up.  My goal is 15 NEW skiers.



Woo Hoo!

I've never been... all these posts make me want to go. I've got a friend who is looking to do a little skiing on the cheap this year and has also never been to magic... If I could get two of those tickets from you, you'll get TWO new skiers at Magic this year... PM me!

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> I've never been... all these posts make me want to go. I've got a friend who is looking to do a little skiing on the cheap this year and has also never been to magic... If I could get two of those tickets from you, you'll get TWO new skiers at Magic this year... PM me!
> 
> -w



Nice, you'll like it there!

This grassroots marketing campaign by the friends of Magic seems to be working well! :beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 9, 2010)

WJenness you have a PM.  Thanks!

bvibert, it seems to be.  That is really nice to hear.  Love all the positivity surrounding the mountain.  Thank you!

Lastly let’s give a big AZ shout out to Candace who will be running the learning center this year.  Welcome aboard Candace!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> This grassroots marketing campaign by the friends of Magic seems to be working well! :beer:



you know what this means.. there will be a lift line to wait in now :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you know what this means.. there will be a lift line to wait in now :roll:



Oh C'mon they won't be that bad... besides what ever wait you have just inceases the anticipation for the next run  I'd love to see enough people show that they would have to run both lifts once black is back online


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you know what this means.. there will be a lift line to wait in now :roll:



Better a lifline & open than no liftline & closed.  Besides, Magic liftlines are fun.  Back in the 80's they used to ask Trivial Pursuit questions to the crowd & throw Twix bars to the skier that answered it correctly.

Hoping to bring something like that back.  Certainly don't hold me to that as I know the mountain has limited spending/personel & it's not @ all up to me.  Just an old idea that made the wait fun.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump for some stoke pics!  Just over a week to go.:beer:

All taken from Magic's "Pic of the Day"

OG in the Magical woods.






Magic's own MTL1076 on a spectacular day.  Magician.





His lovely wife in deeeeep.





Myself, still fresh days after a storm.





Classic Magic.





Spring buttery Magic.


----------



## skisox34 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohh man.... those pictures... can't wait to get some more snow   the woods are looking sooooooo good this year   I have been popping Magic cherries for 4 years now! Everyone I bring up there loves it!  and the lift line might be 10 minutes... but the slopes stay uncrowded.


----------



## skisox34 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohh ya I'll add this picture from that legendary February week last year


----------



## neil (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to get a powder day at Magic this year.

re: Lift lines. When I first got to Magic last season I took my first ride up the lift and was grumbling to myself that it was too slow. After a few runs I was actually glad it was that slow because I was dog tired from those runs. This is funny because this almost never happens to me, I can pretty much "go" all day. Those trails at Magic really push you!


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2010)

Starting to snow here in Albany!   Let's hope it is on Glebe and keeps up for the week to give us an awesome Saturday opening day.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice to have you on the Magic team BMac.  I just spoke with my buddy orangegondola & he said he skied with you this weekend @ Hunter.  Looking forward to meeting you & welcome.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 15, 2010)

In case you didn't catch it on facebook, things are looking good for Sat opening on Magic according to Matt.  Definite call Thursday.  Looking forward to making some turns with some fellow AZ'ers


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 15, 2010)

I was hoping to make it u for Sunday but looks like that fell through:sad:

Looks like my first day will be the 26th and I hope to have 6 by the 31st. Hope to catch some of you then:beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 16, 2010)

Stickers for sale!  $3000/EA.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

skisox34 said:


> Ohh ya I'll add this picture from that legendary February week last year



Glad I was there too.  I didn't want to go home, but by day's end, I couldn't even stand up!  People left looking like cripples, but everyone had a huge grin on their face.  Not a grump to be found anywhere!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 16, 2010)

Are we going to be seeing you sat Billski?  Remember we want a line for that Red chair on opening day.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

Family commitment for this weekend was set upon me last week.  Non-negotiable.    Might be there on Monday....


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 16, 2010)

From Magic's Facebook page.

_*"alright everyone, WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT!!! We will open with Upper Carpet, to Trick, To Wand and the Show Off. We will be offering midweek rates. Stay tuned for an Alpine Update and Snow Report tonight. We will open for the weekend and then close Monday through Thursday and reopen again Friday for the Holiday week."*_


----------



## djspookman (Dec 16, 2010)

me likey.  Will be there as soon as we can get the ski van loaded w/ my little ones, wife and our skis!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lookin forward to seeing you and the little spooks:beer:


----------



## djspookman (Dec 17, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Lookin forward to seeing you and the little spooks:beer:



looking forward to seeing all you guys again too, might just be me and the little skiier though, as mommy and littlest is sick....... ugh


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 17, 2010)

Vote for Svetlana!!!!  Home Mountain “Magic Mountain” http://locallangegirl.com/users_profile/72715

We need a Lange girl.  You may remember her in the classic film Hotpants II


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Vote for Svetlana!!!!  Home Mountain “Magic Mountain” http://locallangegirl.com/users_profile/72715
> 
> We need a Lange girl.  You may remember her in the classic film Hotpants II



Done


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ A Guy Douchette classic

My vote is in. lets hope she takes down the crown:beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, our own Lange girl!  That would save magic for sure.  My vote is cast.  

That Willis Sweitzenheimer sure is one lucky guy.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

Aw, now ain't that purdy!







Well, it will look nice until that bonehead puts it on his noggin!  :blink:


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Aw, now ain't that purdy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome!  

BMac, Rusty, Rio and Heidi all looked great skiing theirs this weekend.  I wore mine on my skin lap this afternoon, a fine ski hat indeed.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 20, 2010)

Rad Billski.  Good color choices!  I love that everyone's are unique.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 21, 2010)

The boys have begun blowing Medium and Magic carpet.  Keep the trail count growing!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 22, 2010)

Short opening day Save Magic film.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice! That is getting me stoked for my first day Sunday!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 22, 2010)

Count on it being much better JR.  They've been blowing like crazy since that was filmed.  In all my years i've never seen them blow on a Sunday into Monday.  When I left Monday morning many guns were still firing.

Great job to the Magic crew!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 22, 2010)

That is good to hear. The crew has been busting their azz this year!! I love it. I'm looking forward to making turns all next week.


----------



## neil (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice video. Looking forward to getting to Magic ASAP!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 22, 2010)

We did the best we could with only crusiers open.  Alot more fun to come this season.  The goal was to show what a great job the mtn ops staff did with out natural snow!


----------



## Big Game (Dec 23, 2010)

"Upgrades include numbers on the lift towers.."

Bah! That's some good material right there


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 24, 2010)

Cruising will be cool this week but I can't wait for things to look a little more like this







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2010)

Wahoo!  The great blizzard of '10 is going to hit SVT, and that means MAGIC!   Looking at 12" in SVT, with potential for upslope - winds are exactly aligned with Magic's orientation.  Wahoo!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 25, 2010)

Will you be open and will the glades be skiable?


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Will you be open and will the glades be skiable?


Accordingly to his wife over on FB, Matt has already crashed for the night.  Too much eggnog.

I'm  not from Magic, but their web says they will open on the 26th.
IMO, I don't think 12" will be enough to ski the woods safely, since we're starting from very little in the woods to begin with.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 25, 2010)

They are just on the line for the 18-22" I saw on the news.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2010)

dumpity-dump-dump, dumpity-dump-dump look at Ullr go!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Bill, what route do you take to get to Magic? Go all the way out rt2 to 91 or take 12 through NH?


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey Bill, what route do you take to get to Magic? Go all the way out rt2 to 91 or take 12 through NH?



Since I drive no more than 5mph over the limit, the time is about the same.  It depends more on what traffic I expect and how tired I am and if I'm hungry.  Rte.12 has a little more stop and go, but fewer miles.  It kind of equals out.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 26, 2010)

*Magic Baselayers*

Save Magic Patagonia Capilene Base Layers now available.  The famous t-shirt is now a useful piece of gear and in black nonetheless.


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2010)

Aw man, the Magic snow report is killing me!  12-15".  Virtually all the blues and greens open, Still dumping, so the groomer will probably be pow.  The east side is being tested to see if they are good to open.  Well, I guess I'm gonna miss one great day due to travel.  Would have loved to pre-position with fatties!   Enjoy your brains out everyone!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey Bill, what route do you take to get to Magic? Go all the way out rt2 to 91 or take 12 through NH?



12 is the quicker way


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 12 is the quicker way



What's the time savings for you?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 27, 2010)

billski said:


> What's the time savings for you?


Google maps says 10 minutes versus Route 2 coming from the metro Boston area. I always went Route 2 when I lived on the North Shore. 12 may be quicker but it is back road and you have to go through Keene. Probably a good option on dry roads but I bet 2 to 91 would be faster in snow. Mentally, 2 to 91 just let me mentally zone out as well, just felt shorter even if it isn't.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 28, 2010)

So what are the conditions lookin like at Magic, what did they really get from this storm?  Decent cover in the trees?  I noticed a couple of the on map tree runs are open.  I'm heading up on Thursday night for the new yr wknd.  Haven't been in a couple seasons and I'm looking forward to the visit.


----------



## BMac (Dec 28, 2010)

Thing looked great at Magic yesterday with probably two feet of snow.  The snow was very light though, and with not a lot of base it's best to bring your rock skis.  Trails by the end of the day were chopped powder with soft bumps forming.  I did not venture into the trees because of the lack of base and light powder but as always, ski at your own risk.


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 28, 2010)

BMAC you going to be around this week.  I am heading up tonight.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

djspookman said:


> yah,we have a metal roof on it.. brand spankin' new shiny roofing!!  There are 3 more scattered around the mtn too.. 2 are built and in place, one of which will make a nice kicker.....  we need to get back up there and build the other 2 though in the coming weeks.



I've been meaning to compliment you on your handiwork. Those sheds you built look awesome and the one by trick has already been transformed into a kicker


----------



## djspookman (Jan 10, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I've been meaning to compliment you on your handiwork. Those sheds you built look awesome and the one by trick has already been transformed into a kicker



haha, I can't take all the credit for them, I designed them and helped with the construction, it was a few of us who actually did it though.  

I should have built a landing too though.  I'm hoping a gun gets aimed on the backside of that shed for a transition... wink wink   I'll come do it if you want Matt!

They've been doing a heck of a job cranking out the snow and grooming this season, WOW.  Major props to Matt and crew!!!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

Agreed. We were admiring the grooming job on Hocus Pocus yesterday afternoon on the trail and from the lodge. Nice clean edge to edge job with no irregularities: The trails that have been blown on were skiing very nicely :beer:


----------



## neil (Jan 10, 2011)

I miss Magic


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

neil said:


> I miss Magic




Neil that feeling starts for me as soon as i pull out of the access road and onto 11.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 11, 2011)

neil said:


> I miss Magic



You don't have to miss it, get in the car & go!

Pic of the day taken by your truly. Great skiing over the weekend.  MMP dropping a knee.


----------



## djspookman (Jan 11, 2011)

sweet!!!  can't wait.. this storm should give us a much needed base for the good stuff!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 11, 2011)

Any word on potential opening window for powder days this week? I think Wednesday would be a long shot because most of the snow will fall during the day so morning skiing will be quite bad on natural snow trails (the snow will look good but not be deep enough yet). But Thursday could see over a foot of fresh on top of any base that is down. Thursday could be quite good. Rumors? Official word?


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

Good discussion
http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/


----------



## neil (Jan 11, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> You don't have to miss it, get in the car & go!



I am stuck in England waiting for the US Embassy to issue me a visa  Once I get back I will be heading to Magic though (as long as I get back before the season ends!)


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 12, 2011)

Magic is getting hammered.  It seems like it is in the bullseye.  As much as 17" total expected by days end.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Magic is getting hammered.  It seems like it is in the bullseye.  As much as 17" total expected by days end.  Fingers crossed.



You will see me there.  Or at least my tracks


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Any word on potential opening window for powder days this week? I think Wednesday would be a long shot because most of the snow will fall during the day so morning skiing will be quite bad on natural snow trails (the snow will look good but not be deep enough yet). But Thursday could see over a foot of fresh on top of any base that is down. Thursday could be quite good. Rumors? Official word?



Its official! Tomorrow is a go at Magic

http://www.magicmtn.com/snowreport.php

I really don't want to wait until Saturday to get there......


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2011)

how's magic for the family?  i remember skiing there as a kid....i have 2 girls (8 and 5) both ski, would like to put them in ski school at least 1 day....

-how are the crowds on a MLK weekend?
-hows the ski school?  
-looking for good snow and minimal crowds.....


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> how's magic for the family?  i remember skiing there as a kid....i have 2 girls (8 and 5) both ski, would like to put them in ski school at least 1 day....
> 
> -how are the crowds on a MLK weekend?
> -hows the ski school?
> -looking for good snow and minimal crowds.....



You'll get a lot of feedback.

how's magic for the family?
It's great.  There are some long sweeper greens, and some wonderful blues.  Most of these are well-groomed.  I raised three girls and am very aware of all the stages.
The blacks are generally segregated from the blues and greens, so you don't have to worry about getting plowed into.  Look at their trail map.

-how are the crowds on a MLK weekend?
next to nothing compared to any other resort in the area.  Remember, the lift is a "slow" double, but you have little to no wait.

-hows the ski school?  
Never used it, but have spoken with some instructors - fully certified.  A lesson is only as good as the instructor.

I will be there on Friday, based mostly on conditions and crowds.  How's that?  Put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> how's magic for the family?  i remember skiing there as a kid....i have 2 girls (8 and 5) both ski, would like to put them in ski school at least 1 day....
> 
> -how are the crowds on a MLK weekend?
> -hows the ski school?
> -looking for good snow and minimal crowds.....



Magic is great for families. the best part is that everything comes down to one central area. My kids and my nieces and nephews all learned to ski there.  
As Bill said there are nice green and blue cruisers for those that are less advanced as well as the more technical terrain that you've heard about here. 

I haven't used the ski school in a few years but the new director Candace seems very competent and many of the instructors have been there for a while and most if not all are certified.  

I'm hoping we will have crowds but crowds by our standards are different from other resorts. There will likely be some lines during the peak hours on Saturday and maybe Sunday. Given this storm, I would expect the mountain to ski very very nicely.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Jan 12, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Its official tomorrow is a go at Magic
> ......



Cool! Thanks. I was trying to decide between Magic or Wildcat for tom (same distance drive, price) -- storm totals right now aren't looking overly promising for MWV plus Wildcat is NW facing so not sure if it fares as well w/ Northeasters; Pico might still be an option but more $. Magic is one of the few mid/large N. NE areas I don't belive I've ever skied, so I'm leaning towards it (I think I stumbled across a pic a few years ago at my parents house with me skiing there when I was like 3 or 4, but that wouldn't count).


----------



## abc (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't read the rest of the thread. Any recommendation of good lodging for family? I'm thinking a small condo (for 3).


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

abc said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread. Any recommendation of good lodging for family? I'm thinking a small condo (for 3).



A friend of mine rents their second condo which is slopeside. If you are interested pm me and I will contact them.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

Magog Fishy said:


> Cool! Thanks. I was trying to decide between Magic or Wildcat for tom (same distance drive, price) -- storm totals right now aren't looking overly promising for MWV plus Wildcat is NW facing so not sure if it fares as well w/ Northeasters; Pico might still be an option but more $. Magic is one of the few mid/large N. NE areas I don't belive I've ever skied, so I'm leaning towards it (I think I stumbled across a pic a few years ago at my parents house with me skiing there when I was like 3 or 4, but that wouldn't count).



If you've never been then I would say absolutely go to Magic! these are the conditions that make the mountian shine


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 12, 2011)

*If you can go then get your butt there!*

Magic will actually be the best place to go tomorrow in my opinion.Every place else will have most of their snow skied on all day.A whole mountain of untouched freshies will be one incredible day.Have a great time you lucky bastards.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jan 12, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Its official! Tomorrow is a go at Magic
> 
> http://www.magicmtn.com/snowreport.php
> 
> I really don't want to wait until Saturday to get there......



Magic is closed today and will be opening tomorrow. Sounds like Magic could be the prime choice in NE for lift served untracked powder runs on Thursday. The $39 lift ticket and the lack of crowds are icing on the cake.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 12, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Magic will actually be the best place to go tomorrow in my opinion.Every place else will have most of their snow * groomed to death *.A whole mountain of untouched freshies will be one incredible day.Have a great time you lucky bastards.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## crank (Jan 12, 2011)

Really wishing I could take the day off and ski Magic tomorrow.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

Any update on snow totals? Last update I saw was on FB 11" before noontime.


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 12, 2011)

Man I wish the drive wasnt 3 hours, tomorrow would be such a good day to check Magic out.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Man I wish the drive wasnt 3 hours, tomorrow would be such a good day to check Magic out.


Why is a three hour drive stopping you? I used to drive 3 hours each way to ski there when I lived in the Boston area.


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Why is a three hour drive stopping you? I used to drive 3 hours each way to ski there when I lived in the Boston area.



Yeah thats where I am, north shore. I guess its not stopping me, but gas is expensive and the ol' cherokee gulps it down.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> any update on snow totals? Last update i saw was on fb 11" before noontime.



Landgrove is just N of Londonderry.

vermont

...bennington county...
   Woodford              26.0  1154 am  1/12  weathernet6
landgrove             16.0  1143 am  1/12  weathernet6
   bennington            10.0  1130 am  1/12  wxnet6

...windham county...
   Guilford              20.0   230 pm  1/12  trained spotter
   south newfane         17.5   421 pm  1/12
   marlboro              16.1  1200 pm  1/12
..rutland county...
   Castleton             11.5   500 pm  1/12  jct of routes 4 and 30
   rutland               10.0  1218 pm  1/12  airport
   killington             9.0  1026 am  1/12  spotter


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Yeah thats where I am, north shore. I guess its not stopping me, but gas is expensive and the ol' cherokee gulps it down.



You guys can come with me on Friday.  But I'm heading North to Stowe afterwards, so you would have to find your way back, or go to Stowe if you can pay your way!


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Why is a three hour drive stopping you? I used to drive 3 hours each way to ski there when I lived in the Boston area.



River, here are your totals.  The resorts are quick to brag and I can't blame them!  Mt. Snow is reporting 20"!!!

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 12, 2011)

Appreciate the offer, but I need to head back to UMass this weekend. No more weekday lift tickets.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> River, here are your totals.  The resorts are quick to brag and I can't blame them!  Mt. Snow is reporting 20"!!!
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html


Lots of places still not reporting though. Black NH got nailed!!!


----------



## threecy (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Black NH got nailed!!!



Something seems out of whack with the current totals on SnowCountry...all posted mid afternoon...

Black - 18-24"
Attitash - 10"
Bretton Woods - 8"
Cranmore - 12"
King Pine - 10-11"
Shawnee Peak - 10"


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

threecy said:


> Something seems out of whack with the current totals on SnowCountry...all posted mid afternoon...
> 
> Black - 18-24"
> Attitash - 10"
> ...


Wildcat has 16". 24" seems a little crazy but the way the snow was banding, I don't think 18" is impossible.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Any update on snow totals? Last update I saw was on FB 11" before noontime.



A friend of mine told me that Matt said around 12 to 15 mid afternoon and that was after the early stuff compacted a bit.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Lots of places still not reporting though. Black NH got nailed!!!



Big time.   That's a big surprise for so far north.

I think the morning's report is gonna be pretty exciting, we'll probably see the upslope numbers included.

I already noticed compaction at my house.  About 2" worth.  Matt commented the same for Magic.    Great for the base on those trails just opening.   We're in the money northeast.   Finally!


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Hot Damn!  Look at today's Magic pic:


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Friday morning.
Sloppy seconds
Pow slayers gone 
Price is right
Friends
Good times


----------



## djspookman (Jan 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Friday morning.
> Sloppy seconds
> Pow slayers gone
> Price is right
> ...



LOVE IT!  wishing I could be there too!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2011)

its looking awesome over here this morning!  Jsut cleaned the deck and heading over to the lift now.


----------



## neil (Jan 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Hot Damn!  Look at today's Magic pic:



That looks sick!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2011)

neil said:


> That looks sick!



It is!!!  Just stopped at the condo for some hydration. The storm was very good to us. ROTD so far was magician with sorceror a close second. Gotta go get some more.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice JR, you around this weekend?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah OG I'm here until Monday. I'll catch you out on the hill Saturday.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump because the woods are just about ready.  A little thin but untracked & fun.  We stuck to low angle terrain.  OG, pic taken Saturday.


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2011)

^ nice! todays event should help to lock up the base a bit... hopefully ullr tops it off Friday-Sat for the weekend!


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 20, 2011)

*New Guy Douchette Movie*

http://www.vimeo.com/19015143

Now get up there this weekend.


----------



## BMac (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice video OG!  I should be up to celebrate Magic's birthday this weekend.  Everything should be filled out perfectly!  Looks like Vermont is standing on its head this winter.


----------



## roark (Jan 20, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/19015143
> 
> Now get up there this weekend.


love the leppard theme.

Willis: can I borrow your nose zinc? Should go nicely with my outfit this weekend


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

roark said:


> ^ nice! todays event should help to lock up the base a bit... hopefully ullr tops it off Friday-Sat for the weekend!



Add the 6-7 tommorow and it's gonna be wall to wall fun for the weekend.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 20, 2011)

roark said:


> love the leppard theme.
> 
> Willis: can I borrow your nose zinc? Should go nicely with my outfit this weekend



White, Pink or Blue? 

And that's Dee Dee not Willis buddy.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Now get up there this weekend.



Perhaps the best one yet!!


----------



## roark (Jan 20, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> White, Pink or Blue?
> 
> And that's Dee Dee not Willis buddy.



ooh, blue should go nicely 

not sure if I should call you tomatoes or bananapants these days


----------



## djspookman (Jan 21, 2011)

roark said:


> ooh, blue should go nicely
> 
> not sure if I should call you tomatoes or bananapants these days



would that be for the retro ski movie night party/ railjam/jibfest at my house this weekend?  hehe....

that stuff will go great with your fartbag!  

deedee and rusty if you're up for a drive from Magic sat night, head EAST!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice! that makes me wish I was up there right now. I was waiting to see how long it was gonna take Guy to work Duran Duran into the music


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 23, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Nice! that makes me wish I was up there right now. I was waiting to see how long it was gonna take Guy to work Duran Duran into the music



Good pole high five today ;-)  What amazing conditions.  Woods are killer right now.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/19015143
> 
> Now get up there this weekend.



Finally got a chance to watch that.  Good stuff!  One of the best yet!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

Magic Friday might be a fun outing this week if the snow hits big on Thurs....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Magic Friday might be a fun outing this week if the snow hits big on Thurs....



Hmmmm.... :idea:


----------



## djspookman (Jan 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Magic Friday might be a fun outing this week if the snow hits big on Thurs....




mmmm agreed!  Pissed I got a concussion saturday night from a botched takeoff/ landing crash off my backyard jump, otherwise I'd be at Magic Friday, with my father in tow, rippin the mtn on teles!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

djspookman said:


> mmmm agreed!  Pissed I got a concussion saturday night from a botched takeoff/ landing crash off my backyard jump, otherwise I'd be at Magic Friday, with my father in tow, rippin the mtn on teles!


 
Uck.  Sorry to hear that.  How long you down for?
Been there. Worst part is everyone telling me I have to quit skiing lest I have another concussion, which would be my last.  Who knows.  I held my ground - that one is non negotiable.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 25, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Good pole high five today ;-)  What amazing conditions.  Woods are killer right now.



Yeah it was sweet. My son is pyched as I wouldn't let him in the trees during MLK but now the base is there so its game on. See you Saturday:beer:




djspookman said:


> mmmm agreed!  Pissed I got a concussion saturday night from a botched takeoff/ landing crash off my backyard jump, otherwise I'd be at Magic Friday, with my father in tow, rippin the mtn on teles!



That really sucks. Hopefully you'll be making turns again before too long.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 25, 2011)

You really need to stop using your head to ski Spook.  Heal up!


----------



## djspookman (Jan 25, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> You really need to stop using your head to ski Spook.  Heal up!



haha, will do!  Walking around right now feels like I have a perma buzz.  sounds great, but it's annoying.  Staying upright is taking a lot of effort.  yippee!


----------



## brcski (Jan 25, 2011)

What is the best route to Magic from Boston?  I'd be coming from the South Shore and mapquest tells me it takes around 3:45.  Is that the real time?  I really want to go to there for a day trip, maybe this weekend, as I got free vouchers from the CHaD card.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure how close it is to you but one of our crew comes up every week from Bridgwater by taking route 2 all the way across. It takes him about 3 hours.


----------



## brcski (Jan 25, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Not sure how close it is to you but one of our crew comes up every week from Bridgwater by taking route 2 all the way across. It takes him about 3 hours.



Great, I live 2 towns over.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

I go there from the junction of 128 and 2.  
There is a religious argument over Rte 2 to Rte 12 to 91 to Magic or rte to straight to 91 and north.  I've found either way is roughly the same time, though mapquest will say you save 10 mins on 2/12.  Depends on the weather and depends if you want a mind-free drive.  2-91 is less stressful unless the weather is bad, you could have an accident block you with no options.


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 25, 2011)

Planning to head there Friday, would love to check out the "new" woods !!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

*North Country Ski, February 4, 1971*

Warrensburg NY Lake George News 1970-1971
North Country Ski, February 4, 1971, page four

THE THORNER TROPHY
GIANT SLALOM
AT MAGIC MOUNTAIN
On Friday might. Feb 5. for the
first time Magic Mountain is
sponsoring "The Thorner
Trophy!" a giant slalom,
professional snd instructor's race
This a to be an annual event
The purse is $1250 First place
will be $500. second position $250.
third place $125 fourth place $75.
and fifth to tenth place $50 each.
Invitations have been sent out to
s o m e forty ski arena on
the Eastern seaboard Magic
Mountain reserves the right to
limit the competition to one
hundred racers.
"The Thorner Trophy'' is s cup
which will require three victories
for permanent possession. First,
second, and third place will
receive engraved pewter mega as
take-home prizes. The winners
names will be engraved on the
"Thorner Trophy" The first
three-tirne winner will brag the
big cup home
Said Hans. "It gives me a big
kick to have this instructor's race
sponsored in my name While
today's ski teachers' pay tent
exactly fabulous, none of them m
starving When I came to the US..
I doubt that there were 30,000
skiers in the whole country
Today there are that many in
Southern Vermont atone on an
average Saturday "
Way back when it was very
rough. Hans Thorner came to the
USA as the first "certified" ski
instructor in 1994 and has persisted
in making a living as a: ski
instructor, ski •school director, ski
lodge owner, ski-film producer.
and finally, as the founder of
Magic Mountain Corporation,
where he covers hie high
with two hats.
major stockholder of Magic and
director of the Hans Thorner Ski
School
Last Sunday, die New York
Times had a feature article on oldtime
skiing with a picture of
someone with bamboo poles .plus
four knickers, high, almost soft
shoes, and the first cable bindings
seen in the States The place waa
the Lake Placid Club, the time
1934. or 37 years ago The party
demonstrating "Stepping around
while running" waa none other
than Hans Thorner with a full
head of hair and not a worry tine
to be seen.
Yes. it's been quite a little trip
for Thorner and many long
winters. Christies, and. yes. even
telemarks from Switzerland to the
Adirondacks.the Far Wast, the
West, the Rockies, and half a
dozen New England skiing out-posts
At the onset of World War II
when ski instructors were spy
suspects, his long list of previous
points of activities almost drove
the FBI dizzy trying to check
him out
Said Hans 'So. here I will sit on
February 5 in the Abracadabra,
which is just 50 feet as the "Old
Crow' flies, to the flood-lit slope,
and watch the young pros do their stuff
As they say to the classics,
That's the way the cookie
crumbles.' "
The master of Magic is indeed
some sort of a cookie, but it's
going to take quite a bit to get the
crumbling process started He ia a
tough cookie, still planning for the
future as if there had been no
yesterdays.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Bill. Based on Thorner's comment about watching from the lounge it sounds like it was on Hocus Pocus. I would have thought a pro race would be on Talisman which makes an awesome GS course.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 27, 2011)

We need the Thorner cup back.  Rusty said he'd buy the trophy.


----------



## makimono (Jan 29, 2011)

Planning on heading up tomorrow (Sun) for the first time in forever!

Give a shout if you see me, white helmet save magic sticker, TKB Snowgunz monoski.

I always have a couple sticks mounted with demo binders in the car if anyone wants to rock the single ski for a few runs. :razz:


----------



## mtl1076 (Jan 29, 2011)

makimono said:


> Planning on heading up tomorrow (Sun) for the first time in forever!
> 
> Give a shout if you see me, white helmet save magic sticker, TKB Snowgunz monoski.
> 
> I always have a couple sticks mounted with demo binders in the car if anyone wants to rock the single ski for a few runs. :razz:



Make sure to stop at the top and say hi to Harley the lift op.  He is an old time monoskier.


----------



## roark (Jan 30, 2011)

makimono said:


> Planning on heading up tomorrow (Sun) for the first time in forever!
> 
> Give a shout if you see me, white helmet save magic sticker, TKB Snowgunz monoski.
> 
> I always have a couple sticks mounted with demo binders in the car if anyone wants to rock the single ski for a few runs. :razz:


AWESOME! Too bad I'm not there today.


----------



## makimono (Jan 30, 2011)

Great time today...such a nice mountain 8) favorite run today was Magician to HoM to Hallows.



mtl1076 said:


> Make sure to stop at the top and say hi to Harley the lift op.  He is an old time monoskier.



I met Harley, we had a monomoment, then spent the rest of the day exchanging monoski gang signs at the top of every chair :lol:



roark said:


> AWESOME! Too bad I'm not there today.



still got 2 tickets left from my 3-pack...just hope to get lucky with some fresh snow and my days off. :idea:


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, if Albany is right, there is gonna be a DUMP there this week.  Suggest you see to it  your days are midweek!


----------



## reefer (Jan 30, 2011)

makimono said:


> Planning on heading up tomorrow (Sun) for the first time in forever!
> 
> Give a shout if you see me, white helmet save magic sticker, TKB Snowgunz monoski.
> 
> I always have a couple sticks mounted with demo binders in the car if anyone wants to rock the single ski for a few runs. :razz:



I was there and saw you rocking it. Nice set up. Would have loved to give a spare one a try..............PM me when you go there again.......................
was a great day at Magic today. I'll probably post a "limited vocabulary" trip report in a couple hours.

ps - that snow map is a thing of beauty billski! Thursday it is...................................


----------



## roark (Jan 30, 2011)

makimono said:


> Great time today...such a nice mountain 8) favorite run today was Magician to HoM to Hallows.
> 
> I met Harley, we had a monomoment, then spent the rest of the day exchanging monoski gang signs at the top of every chair :lol:
> 
> still got 2 tickets left from my 3-pack...just hope to get lucky with some fresh snow and my days off. :idea:



Noice! Harley is THE MAN.

Magician - properor off Broomstick? Not really ready, but respect if you did from the top. I'm kinda tired of base welds myself.

Seriously if you're around I'd love to try out a monoski. Especially on a powder day. Drop a line here if you're around this week.

You don't happen to go by the name Guy, do you? :beer:


----------



## makimono (Jan 30, 2011)

reefer said:


> I was there and saw you rocking it. Nice set up. Would have loved to give a spare one a try..............PM me when you go there again.......................
> was a great day at Magic today. I'll probably post a "limited vocabulary" trip report in a couple hours.
> 
> ps - that snow map is a thing of beauty billski! Thursday it is...................................



Cool! Wednesday is my day off...if it's a POW day  Hmmm...can anyone suggest a place to stay near the mountain, not too expensive?




roark said:


> Noice! Harley is THE MAN.
> 
> Magician - properor off Broomstick? Not really ready, but respect if you did from the top. I'm kinda tired of base welds myself.
> 
> ...




You got it....I've got two Duret's with demo bindings, an older pintail that's very forgiving, good for anyone. And a newer Duret Legende that's a real rocket ship, very fast acceleration and quick edge to edge but pretty skittish if it's not skied with some confidence.

And yeah Magician from the top, it is a little bony but I thought it set the tone nice for the rest of that run.....gotta understand I've been skiing Wachusett all season with its 300 yards of low angle moguls on Hitchcock, so it was kind of like rocks and roots be damned this looks fun! :lol:  wasn't too much carnage, no P-tex required just a little file work. :blink:


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 31, 2011)

makimono said:


> And yeah Magician from the top, it is a little bony but I thought it set the tone nice for the rest of that run




I saw you as well on Redline, shouted to you from the chair, I was the guy in the yellow pants, blue jacket and a fake mustache.

Paul Jones, Good to meet you!


----------



## reefer (Jan 31, 2011)

roark said:


> Noice! Harley is THE MAN.
> 
> Magician - properor off Broomstick? Not really ready, but respect if you did from the top. I'm kinda tired of base welds myself.
> 
> :



I thought Upper Magician was a better route than Broomstick....................................................both bony, no regard for the sticks................


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw you as well on the lower part of redline. My son thought your monoski was pretty cool. Glad you had a good day.

Reefer good to see you again sorry I couldn't take a lap with you. My sons made it down about 2 minutes after you got on the chair. 


Hopefully you guys found some of the deeper stuff as well. Goniffs was loaded with snow and there were some nice runs in the woods as well.
Wow what a great weekend


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2011)

makimono said:


> Cool! Wednesday is my day off...if it's a POW day  Hmmm...can anyone suggest a place to stay near the mountain, not too expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Blue gentian Lodge right on the access road is reasonable and there is also the Magic View Motel and the Snowdon Inn less than half a mile west of the access road on 11.


----------



## makimono (Jan 31, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> I saw you as well on Redline, shouted to you from the chair, I was the guy in the yellow pants, blue jacket and a fake mustache.



OK cool, I heard you but didn't see...I was blowing snot bubbles, Redline tossed me a little bit :smash:



jrmagic said:


> The Blue gentian Lodge right on the access road is reasonable and there is also the Magic View Motel and the Snowdon Inn less than half a mile west of the access road on 11.



Thanks, I was looking at Snowdon for $75, will check out the others too. Facebook the best place to look for opening updates?


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 31, 2011)

makimono said:


> Facebook the best place to look for opening updates?



Yep, Matt keeps it pretty much real time


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

has there been a falling out between the mountain and The Lodge Vermont (formerly The Inn at Magic)?  they don't seem to be listed as a lodging option on Magic's web site.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> has there been a falling out between the mountain and The Lodge Vermont (formerly The Inn at Magic)?  they don't seem to be listed as a lodging option on Magic's web site.



No. I have been told here has been a lack of info flow between the two, but it apparently has nothing to do with their relationship.


----------



## makimono (Feb 1, 2011)

> From Magic Mountain Ski Area Facebook:
> 
> Game on!! We will be opening tomorrow for a POWDER DAY and remain open for the rest of the week. 15-30" when all said and done. Ohhhh Baby!



Who's going?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow nice call by Matt. Unfortunately work obligations will keep me sidelined until Sunday. Get after it boys and girls it should be ridiculously good.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Scheming to try to get up there tomorrow...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2011)

there has to be some way to pull this off and keep my job.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Scheming to try to get up there tomorrow...





2knees said:


> there has to be some way to pull this off and keep my job.



Wish I could. I'm on vacation next week (Tahoe) and already pulling in a lot of favors with relatives to watch my kids. Gotta pull the shade and ignore the snow ... and the epic trip reports from tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> there has to be some way to pull this off and keep my job.



You can find a way!


----------



## makimono (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm there...Gonna be epic!

Room booked at the Magic View for tonight (thanks jrmagic - excellent package deal). The big question mark is whether I'll be able to get back home Wed night for work Thur, but FISI :-o

Packing up the trail Jeep now...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2011)

better late than never, i think i'll make a trip up on Saturday.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 1, 2011)

Also stuck down til Fri night for work.  See you all sat.


----------



## roark (Feb 1, 2011)

In for tomorrow, I'll be sure to say hi to you maki.

Unfortunately I'm supposed to be in NYC this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

roark said:


> In for tomorrow, I'll be sure to say hi to you maki.



I should be there tomorrow, it'll be cool to meet up with you again.  I'll be on the look out...


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

Note to all.  If you miss Wednesday, just wait for *Saturday*!  You're in luck orange man!  maybe me too!

 HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
335 PM EST TUE FEB 1 2011   

  [FONT=&quot]WINTER STORM WARNING.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]THERE IS A CHANCE FOR A COASTAL STORM TO IMPACT PORTIONS OF THE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]REGION FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY. AT THIS TIME...SEVERAL INCHES[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]OF NEW SNOW IS POSSIBLE. STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES FROM YOUR[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ON THIS NEXT EVOLVING STORM.[/FONT]


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 1, 2011)

Car is packed, will be leaving in the am hopefully before 6.  Hope I make it !


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2011)

Brewbeer said:


> Car is packed, will be leaving in the am hopefully before 6.  Hope I make it !



Snowing at the Magic View...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 2, 2011)

*Magic - Thurs?*

Will Magic be open tomorrow?


----------



## djspookman (Feb 2, 2011)

skifastr said:


> Will Magic be open tomorrow?



If you mean today (wednesday) or Thursday, YES. 

Check this for the most up to date info:

http://magicmtn.com/snowreport.php


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 2, 2011)

djspookman said:


> If you mean today (wednesday) or Thursday, YES.
> 
> Check this for the most up to date info:
> 
> http://magicmtn.com/snowreport.php



First place I checked.  But it just says they're open today [2/2] for a pow day.  They'd normally be open friday, but I couldnt tell if they'd stay open for the Thursday betweener-day.  So the answer's yes you say. That could work for me...


----------



## djspookman (Feb 2, 2011)

skifastr said:


> First place I checked.  But it just says they're open today [2/2] for a pow day.  They'd normally be open friday, but I couldnt tell if they'd stay open for the Thursday betweener-day.  So the answer's yes you say. That could work for me...




oops, sorry about that!  

From their facebook page yesterday:

"Magic Mountain Ski Area  Game on!! We will be opening tomorrow for a POWDER DAY and remain open for the rest of the week. 15-30" when all said and done. Ohhhh Baby!
Tuesday at 9:22am"


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2011)

Who wants a moustache ride?

http://www.vimeo.com/19485959


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, I saw this thread about magic and monos and figured to post about riding there for years until last year. I have a family home near magic and also monoski. I have ridden there for a long time ago until the place hit the skids.

I own a Look Pintail and a Duret World cup Mono but would really like to check out a Snogunz. I am close to buying one and am interested to see how it works in the East. I also am considering a carving board from Chad at Coda Custom Boards.

It's not often I see monoskiiers, especially on the East coast. I'll be up there most weekends from Presidents Day on! I hope to see some monos there. I am new to the sport, and mostly snowboard at Okemo and Suicide Six. Stratton and Mount Snow are not my thing.

Cheers!


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2011)

The skidz are over PTV come on back!


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Feb 2, 2011)

I am thinking of going up next weekend for the holiday with my GF. Shes a new snowboarder and I'll ride a board or the Duret Carvin.


----------



## lerops (Feb 2, 2011)

Any update on conditions? I am curious how they made out from the storm. I am heading there for a long weekend.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2011)

Was not there but rusty groomer couldn't stop texting me all day about how good it was!  I think they got 9" plus.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

lerops said:


> Any update on conditions? I am curious how they made out from the storm. I am heading there for a long weekend.



From my man on the mountain:
no ice, no crust.
9" new at noon today, with compaction.  medium-weight snow.  Look for a TR soon from bvibert.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

It was an extreme pow pow day!!!

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2011)

lift broke, closed on thursday for repairs.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> lift broke, closed on thursday for repairs.



That sucks.  At least I don't have to feel like a wuss for not going tomorrow.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2011)

They will get it fixed.  No safety risk, simply drive train related.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Heading up there tomorrow night.  Hopefully the lift will be fixed for Friday.  If not, any opinions on Bromley?  Haven't been there since the early 90s.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

Had a GREAT time there today... first ever visit to Magic.

Agree with the report above about the snow.

VERY glad I wasn't on the lift when it broke... We were going to take one more run and got down to the lift and it had stopped... They tried to start it back up and there was a fairly loud clunk as it stopped again...

I hope they can get it fixed quick!

Great day out there today, though!

-w


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2011)

W,

Glad you liked it, come on back.  It is a mechanical issue, not safety related like a grip.  It will get fixed. Lifts break down all the time at other resorts. 

In the meantime, lets let special ops do their work and watch a magic movie.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> W,
> 
> Glad you liked it, come on back.  It is a mechanical issue, not safety related like a grip.  It will get fixed. Lifts break down all the time at other resorts.
> 
> In the meantime, lets let special ops do their work and watch a magic movie.



I agree they break all the time everywhere... not a big deal... It's just too bad that when the red chair goes down, there really aren't any other options... Hopefully they'll get the black chair online for next season...

I'll be back. don't you worry. 

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

*Vermont Snow Wizards*

I was in touch today with the Vermont Snow Wizards ski shop at the base of the Magic Mountain Access road.  I inquired about demos.  Here's the reply.  Good stuff.


"We've got a small stable of fat off-piste skis,  plus a couple high performance cruisers.  We've always tried to match  our product offerings to the terrain of our mountain and the vibe of our  customers."


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad to hear it, (Re: the lift at Magic).  Really looking forward to skiing Magic for the first time.
Timothy


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

Goal is Sunday...


----------



## makimono (Feb 2, 2011)

Another great day at Magic! Perfect morning, steady snowfall until noon, got about the 7th chair at 8:50 and had fresh tracks for about the first 5 runs. Silky smooth turns on the east side and dancing with the powder filled bumps on the west. Then got reaquainted with Red Line and she treated me so much nicer than on Sunday...favorite run of the day, had to stay with her for 2 more laps before breaking for lunch.But after 1pm the day took a real downturn, snow stopped falling and a thick freezing fog started creeping in. Unfortunately I decided to take a beer break about 5 minutes before the lift stopped, otherwise I might have been able to get another 1/2 run in and maybe a comp ticket for another awesome day up there. :dunce:

Hopefully the swelling on my elbow goes down enough so I can make it back on Sunday.


----------



## makimono (Feb 3, 2011)

Part Time Vermonter said:


> It's not often I see monoskiiers, especially on the East coast. I'll be up there most weekends from Presidents Day on! I hope to see some monos there. I am new to the sport, and mostly snowboard at Okemo and Suicide Six. Stratton and Mount Snow are not my thing.
> 
> Cheers!



Cool PTV! We'll have to hook up, it's pretty rare that there's more than 1 mono on a hill at one time on the EC. I've also got a Yama V2 that you might like to check out if your interested in the Coda boards. I think I'm a little too heavy for it (6'2" 225) and overpower the swallow tail. I've been riding the single ski for a long long time but I'm a noob to Magic and am really loving it...breaking me out of the corporate ski area zombiefunk I fell into.


----------



## roark (Feb 3, 2011)

makimono said:


> ...but I'm a noob to Magic and am really loving it...breaking me out of the corporate ski area zombiefunk I fell into.


 
EXACTLY. :flag:


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 3, 2011)

We made it !  Pulled into the parking lot at 8:45 after a harrowing 3 hour drive.  What an awesome day, powder turns everywhere.  Favorite run of the day was Goniff Glade.  Steep and so soft.  Made me feel like I was young and strong.  The thrill of the place is unsurpassed in southern Vermont.  As an added adrenaline rush, I got lowered off the chair by rope and harness for out last run.  Can't wait to get back there.  Awesome !!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2011)

Lift problem at Magic?  According to SJ there was an evacuation.  Hope all's fixed soon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

Good vibes that all you Magic noobies had a great time.  Now you know why the regulars buzz so much about it.  Get the word out!


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 3, 2011)

Any word? website has nothing yet? I wanna go tomorrow. I've never been to Magic, been planning this for a week, now the lift is in question.  

So what is Magic like ? a smaller MRG?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Any word? website has nothing yet? I wanna go tomorrow. I've never been to Magic, been planning this for a week, now the lift is in question.
> 
> So what is Magic like ? a smaller MRG?



Keep tabs on the facebook page for updates. Hopefully it will be ready to go for tomorrow. 

As for what its like.... An awesome vibe combined with nice steeps, some cliff bands and sweet glades. Check out the videos in this thread for a better idea or go to savemagicvermont.com and see all the videos there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> So what is Magic like ? a smaller MRG?



I think this is a fair description, at least the top half of the mountain. The bottom of Magic is run-out city though. It's a fun hill, some gnarley steepish terrain, limited grooming on the good stuff....that's what makes it sort of MRG-like. I like to think of Magic as more of a bigger, more technical Berkshire East than a smaller, less technical MRG. When there's powder, I think it's the most fun hill south of the MRV though.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Any word? website has nothing yet? I wanna go tomorrow. I've never been to Magic, been planning this for a week, now the lift is in question.
> 
> So what is Magic like ? a smaller MRG?



Matt writes at 1pm on FB

*alright  everyone, the part is at the machine shop right now and we should have  it back late this afternoon. We will install it and be back up and  running.  Tomorrow isn't 100% just yet, but we are close.*


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 3, 2011)

How much snow did they end up getting?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 3, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> How much snow did they end up getting?


With the dryslotting it seems the Sundown Hole shifted NW over Magic for the day as they got around 9 inches out of it. Not exactly epic but with what was already on the hill those there had a really good day.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

Magic Mountain Ski Area Saturday is 100%.17 minutes ago


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> How much snow did they end up getting?



On Wednesday I heard about 9+ and NO crust.


----------



## reefer (Feb 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think this is a fair description, at least the top half of the mountain. The bottom of Magic is run-out city though. It's a fun hill, some gnarley steepish terrain, limited grooming on the good stuff....that's what makes it sort of MRG-like. I like to think of Magic as more of a bigger, more technical Berkshire East than a smaller, less technical MRG. When there's powder, I think it's the most fun hill south of the MRV though.



Well Stated....I call it Berkshire East on steroids................or MRG South.
I also changed my plans and will be at Magic Sunday (perhaps Saturday also, Bromley might be my Saturday choice however). Hope you make it Greg, I'll be on the look-out for you Sunday!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you jrmagic and Bill. If they get the chair going I may be heading there tomr..


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> Thank you jrmagic and Bill. If they get the chair going I may be heading there tomr..



Any chance for Sunday?


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish I knew for sure it was going to be spinning tomorrow, I'd like to grab liftopia tickets. Oh well, I'll probably end up at Bromely tomorrow anyway.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife is working this weekend, so tomr. is my chance get out.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think this is a fair description, at least the top half of the mountain. The bottom of Magic is run-out city though. It's a fun hill, some gnarley steepish terrain, limited grooming on the good stuff.....



Greg nailed it .  I spent a day in the fall tromping the mountain pruning glades.  Runout on bottom steep for the top 1/2.    The blacks on the west site generally are left natural and bump up like MRG.  The priority on Blues and Greens is grooming, all on the east side.  You can ski all day on blues and never see them scraped off.  I skied with a solid skilled but hesitant blue skier all morning and she just loved it.  So when people say there is something for everyone, they are right, except, uh, maybe for lack of a half-pipe or a board park.

What I'm noticing this year however is that there are more powderhounds than in past years.  This tends to really beat the hell out of the blacks.  I've found sloppy seconds to be much more difficult to ski.  Still love the place, still go back.  

Go on the weekends and you'll see few crowds compared to the biggies.  Great place to hide, even on a holiday, at least for now!  A few inches each day adds up, but no powder hounds in sight.  They are looking for the "big dump"


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

reefer said:


> Well Stated....I call it Berkshire East on steroids................or MRG South.
> I also changed my plans and will be at Magic Sunday (perhaps Saturday also, Bromley might be my Saturday choice however). Hope you make it Greg, I'll be on the look-out for you Sunday!



How about a comparison with Burke?  Kinda sorta.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

Brewbeer said:


> As an added adrenaline rush, I got lowered off the chair by rope and harness for out last run.



did they charge you extra for that?  :razz:


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 3, 2011)

Hot off the press, Magic will open tomorrow!


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Hot off the press, Magic will open tomorrow!



Outstanding.  What was the broken thingy?


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> Outstanding.  What was the broken thingy?



A coupling on the drive shaft


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorcerer said:


> A coupling on the drive shaft



and a faulty moustache :beer:


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok 1st time going to Magic will be tomr.. I can not wait to get some leftovers.


----------



## reefer (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> How about a comparison with Burke?  Kinda sorta.



Sad to say Burke is on my list of undiscovered ski areas. Along with Smuggs and Saddleback. One of these days..............................


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 3, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> Ok 1st time going to Magic will be tomr.. I can not wait to get some leftovers.



I should be there too. I'll be in orange and black jacket, black giro helmet, skiing mantras, with orange boots. Say hi.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> So what is Magic like ? a smaller MRG?


Magic has MRG moments, for sure. Not on par, though. If you like MRG, you'll like Magic for sure.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2011)

billski said:


> How about a comparison with Burke?  Kinda sorta.


I like to lump Magic, Burke, and Saddleback into the same camp of the best ski areas most people have never been to. Though Saddleback is getting busy on the weekends it seems due to Mainers having a cheaper alternative to Boyne and especially due to the Back's kids program.

Magic is definitely the most rough around the edges. Burke has more tree skiing and has more consistent snowfall (generally, last season favored Magic which was rare). Burke also has better "steep intermediate" grooming and cruising whereas Magic has more mellow true intermediate and upper beginner cruising. Both have similar vertical serviced by a somewhat slow fixed grip chair. Burke has no run out. Magic leaves a higher percentage of non-gladed terrain ungroomed after a dump. Overall, I would give Magic the edge for better ungroomed non-gladed terrain but Burke the edge for glades and more consistent conditions. Magic has more "knar", as the kids say. Burke doesn't really do the cliffs and rocks thing. Burke has Magic beat big time for beginners with a dedicated beginner area with a High Speed lift. I wouldn't put the two on par with each other, two different areas offering different experiences but both are very much in the same category of big mountain vertical with small mountain charm.


----------



## lerops (Feb 3, 2011)

I am heading up to Magic tomorrow afternoon. Beating the city traffic, but need to make a stop in Westchester. Any recommendations on whether to take Taconic or 87? MQ gives both around 4 hrs, with Taconic ahead with 10 minutes.


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 4, 2011)

lerops said:


> I am heading up to Magic tomorrow afternoon. Beating the city traffic, but need to make a stop in Westchester. Any recommendations on whether to take Taconic or 87? MQ gives both around 4 hrs, with Taconic ahead with 10 minutes.



I'd take the Taconic to Rt 295 to Rt 22. Just watch your speed limit ( don't go more than 10mph over ) north of Rt 84 on the Taconic - it tends to have a lot of troopers on it.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll second the Taconic.  From southern Westchester I make it in under 3 1/2.


----------



## tipsdown (Feb 4, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I like to lump Magic, Burke, and Saddleback into the same camp of the best ski areas most people have never been to. Though Saddleback is getting busy on the weekends it seems due to Mainers having a cheaper alternative to Boyne and especially due to the Back's kids program.
> 
> Magic is definitely the most rough around the edges. Burke has more tree skiing and has more consistent snowfall (generally, last season favored Magic which was rare). Burke also has better "steep intermediate" grooming and cruising whereas Magic has more mellow true intermediate and upper beginner cruising. Both have similar vertical serviced by a somewhat slow fixed grip chair. Burke has no run out. Magic leaves a higher percentage of non-gladed terrain ungroomed after a dump. Overall, I would give Magic the edge for better ungroomed non-gladed terrain but Burke the edge for glades and more consistent conditions. Magic has more "knar", as the kids say. Burke doesn't really do the cliffs and rocks thing. Burke has Magic beat big time for beginners with a dedicated beginner area with a High Speed lift. I wouldn't put the two on par with each other, two different areas offering different experiences but both are very much in the same category of big mountain vertical with small mountain charm.



I imagine both of these hills are great on powder days.  I know Saddleback is.  I'll be heading there this weekend!


----------



## soulseller (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll be at Magic with a few other guys tomorrow morning, one of which has never been before and particularly excited. 

Last year was my first time at Magic and I loved it. One of the best parts of the day was hanging out in the bar the some of the save magic guys and I hope that tomorrow lives up to the memories. I was offered a tour of some of the 'less traveled' spots by one of the guys next time I came. I wish I remember his name but I think he might be RustyGroomer on here (he had just won/been given a set of Bros). If he or anyone else wants to share the love, i'm a boarder with a white helmet, gopro, and backpack and i'll be with a 2 skiers and another boarder.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Yup that is Rusty Groomer alright. if you don'tt see him on the hill just sk someone sitting at the table next to the bar with the dry erase board.

Have a blast tomorrow. I can't make it until Sunday this week.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 4, 2011)

Was me and Rusty.  We will be there tomorrow.  Look for us at the same spot at the bar.  Rusty has yellow jacket and white pants.  I have light blue jacket with yellow pants.  We shouldn't be hard to miss.  

Happy to show you around and thanks for bringing the newbies.


----------



## BMac (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to returning to the east coast and hitting Magic on Sunday.  Strange being in the Sierra Nevadas and honestly looking forward to southern Vermont.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 4, 2011)

First day at Magic today ..  I'm hooked, I'll be back.


----------



## lerops (Feb 4, 2011)

I am excited about tomorrow. 

Any restaurant suggestions? Just looking for good food, nothing fancy.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

lerops said:


> I am excited about tomorrow.
> 
> Any restaurant suggestions? Just looking for good food, nothing fancy.



Stoddards is great for an All-American, small town diner circa 1960s.  I feel like Andy of Mayberry is gonna walk in the door with Barney for lunch.  Great value, locals all eat here.  No dinners.  I always go there for breakfast.

New American Grille in the small strip of stores has always been recommended to me, but I never stay in town.   

Both right in village center.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 5, 2011)

lerops said:


> I am excited about tomorrow.
> 
> Any restaurant suggestions? Just looking for good food, nothing fancy.



We ate at The Perfect Wife, downstairs is fine dining upstairs is pub food.  Both are great.  Nice atmosphere, too.  On route 11 near the Route 7 junction.


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 5, 2011)

emmaurice2 said:


> We ate at The Perfect Wife, downstairs is fine dining upstairs is pub food.  Both are great.  Nice atmosphere, too.  On route 11 near the Route 7 junction.




Perfect Wife is good but it's 17 miles from Magic. Beside the others mentioned, Jake's in the shopping center has a good selection and the Swiss Inn 5 miles away has a good pub and restaurant.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorcerer said:


> Perfect Wife is good but it's 17 miles from Magic. Beside the others mentioned, Jake's in the shopping center has a good selection and the Swiss Inn 5 miles away has a good pub and restaurant.



another vote for Jakes. we eat there any time we stay in the area.


----------



## roark (Feb 5, 2011)

Pizza stone in Chester.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 6, 2011)

Four of us went to magic on Saturday 2/05/11. It was the first time for myself & another... and we had an epic day.
I think we did everything but upper magician and upper liftline. Including several runs through the hollows. I am a huge Berkshire East fam, and it was inevitable I would have a good tiime at magic.
We will be back again at least once before the season ends. 

Having a wa wa season pass, I can ski groomers pretty much whenever. When we head up north, I don't want to see corduroy for more than a couple of runs, and Magic delivered the goods. Can't believe how steep some stretches of trail were. Loved the overall vibe and how most everyone there ripped. Wish we could Have crashed somewhere nearby and skied Sunday as well.

If you were there, I was wearing a blue patogonia shell, white oakleys, giro helmet, grey pants, on line p90s. Alternating between ripping and farting my way down the hill...


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2011)

How was the surface today? The snow report set an expectation of well, ugliness. We were going to come up, but bailed.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2011)

Reading Matt's report before I got out on the hill had me prepared for the worst but it actually recovered pretty well. Everything they groomed was in excellent shape. The ungroomed on the lower half of the mountain was skiable and fun including some low angle woods and soft bumps in the afternoon on Vertigo but things looked pretty crusty and firm up top.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 7, 2011)

First time to Magic last Friday was killer, jonesin to go back, of course that was before the ice storm.

What's up with the Black chair? defunct? Does it ever run? Just curious.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> First time to Magic last Friday was killer, jonesin to go back, of course that was before the ice storm.
> 
> What's up with the Black chair? defunct? Does it ever run? Just curious.



I was chatting with a patroller on the lift when I was there...

They are working to rehab it... A bunch of work was done to it over the summer... It needs new counter weights and a state inspection before it can run again.

Hopefully next season it'll be up and running.

-w


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> First day at Magic today ..  I'm hooked, I'll be back.



That's what I like to hear!!  Glad you enjoyed it now spread the word. :beer:

Wjenness I just got your PM, sorry I missed you.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 8, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> That's what I like to hear!!  Glad you enjoyed it now spread the word. :beer:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> A little shout out to those spreading the word http://www.savemagicvermont.com


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 8, 2011)

How are the conditions looking for Magic this weekend? I'm not worried about the coverage as much as I am about the effect that last weekend's rain will have on the mountain. My girlfriend is still an intermediate skiier, so we may opt for somewhere with more grooming, eventhough we have Magic vouchers we are yet to use.


----------



## roark (Feb 8, 2011)

^ the east side should be almost entirely groomers and is plenty to keep you occupied. Can't report first hand but I would expect conditions on the groomers to be as good or better than other areas more known for their grooming thanks to Magic's trails seeing less traffic.


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd say the mountain should be in great shape by the weekend.  The rain last Sat night crusted it up a bit, but by the end of the day sunday it was skiing much better.  Things softened up a bit yesterday & they received some fresh snow today.  The east side should be in perfect condition.  Some of the bumps on the west side could maybe still be crusty, depending on how much fresh they get between now & then


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2011)

Magic always skis great.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! Love the DKS backflip on RedLine and of course the double rainbow:beer: I can't wait to hit the hill tomorrow.


----------



## makimono (Feb 11, 2011)

Thunder snow double rainbow, excellent!

Looking to day trip up on Sunday


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 11, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic always skis great.



Love it!!


----------



## djspookman (Feb 11, 2011)

hoo rah for MAGIC!   Great vid again Rusty!


----------



## makimono (Feb 22, 2011)

Is the Black Magic Extreme Challenge going to go off Saturday?    :-o Anyone here skiing?

I'll be up for the weekend anyways, hope Ullr at least sneezes on TH-FR, keep it fun for the kids and save me from having to 2 plank it


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 23, 2011)

The latest from the save magic team:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2011)

Priceless... I love the masks...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you guys go rob some banks after making the movie?


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes we did, we nee to save the mountain!


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 24, 2011)

what's the forecast for Magic? How is saturday looking?


----------



## makimono (Feb 24, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> what's the forecast for Magic? How is saturday looking?



Reports I've seen have been everywhere from 4" to a Foot, over the day Friday. 

I like this one: All Aboard!


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

makimono said:


> Reports I've seen have been everywhere from 4" to a Foot, over the day Friday.
> 
> I like this one: All Aboard!




Latest report is 9 to 13". There's already 4" on the ground.


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 25, 2011)

up to 6" already as of 11 am


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

Thinkin' I'm going to suck it up and head to Magic in the AM...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thinkin' I'm going to suck it up and head to Magic in the AM...
> 
> -w



Oh! the sacrifice ...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh! the sacrifice ...



I was working on my friend's car with him until about 3AM... Didn't get to bed until just after 4AM after driving home, showering, and text-message flirting (my fault on that one)...

I'm a bit zombified today... and was thinking about punting on skiing tomorrow... But that just shouldn't happen.

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> up to 6" already as of 11 am



How dense is it?


----------



## makimono (Feb 25, 2011)

7" and DUMPING

full on freakshow

I'm sitting at work drunk on stoke


----------



## makimono (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 25, 2011)

makimono said:


>



That's just cruel. (staring out office window at the rain)


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 25, 2011)

I am getting up at 5:30 for the am drive.  See you all there!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I was working on my friend's car with him until about 3AM... Didn't get to bed until just after 4AM after driving home, showering, and text-message flirting (my fault on that one)...
> 
> I'm a bit zombified today... and was thinking about punting on skiing tomorrow... But that just shouldn't happen.
> 
> -w



You owe it to yourself... and the rest of us that can't possibly make it, to go ski Magic tomorrow!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 25, 2011)

Was a 3.5 hour drive up but well worth it!
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=603104#post603104


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

billski said:


> How dense is it?



It's not light and it's not heavy. It's just about right.


----------



## neil (Feb 26, 2011)

Save some for me guys. Should be getting my first day of the season in at Magic some time in March...finally!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you guys go rob some banks after making the movie?



*"Little hand says it's time to rock and roll"*


----------



## MMP (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn, did i miss "briefcase full of cash day" . Just my luck i am there for mustache day but not BFOCD.

Yesterday was off the hook at Magic, I enjoyed skiing with many cool peeps., including Ian, Jake, Matt, Matt, Billski, John, Jeff, Brady, Tim, Mike, Bret, Mark, Chris, Adam, Ladyfriend of Adam, Dr. Chicken, and others I am surely forgetting. 

Amazing to come back from 6 ft of snow in Utah and have just as much fun at Magic (well....almost as much) There is no place like home.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

MMP said:


> Damn, did i miss "briefcase full of cash day" . Just my luck i am there for mustache day but not BFOCD.
> 
> Yesterday was off the hook at Magic, I enjoyed skiing with many cool peeps., including Ian, Jake, Matt, Matt, Billski, John, Jeff, Brady, Tim, Mike, Bret, Mark, Chris, Adam, Ladyfriend of Adam, Dr. Chicken, and others I am surely forgetting.
> 
> Amazing to come back from 6 ft of snow in Utah and have just as much fun at Magic (well....almost as much) There is no place like home.



Great to meet you MMP: you guys are GOOD!

YOU skied with MATT?  The infamous, one and only MATT?   I got a personal snow report from him when I called at 7:30, but never found him the rest of the day.  Word has it he died from President's Week exhaustion!


----------



## MMP (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope, not that Matt, Do Work and another Matt.It is a rare day that Matt L gets out, and when he does, I can't keep up. He is of the "make hay when the sun is shining" variety, and when he gets a chance to ski he absolutely rips nonstop. time being of the essence.

I did see his wife and another lady absolutely SLAY Redline from the chair.


----------



## mtl1076 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, I got out yesterday, it was too good not to.  Found some untouched lines in some secret locations.  Twas a good day.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2011)

mtl1076 said:


> Hey, I got out yesterday, it was too good not to.  Found some untouched lines in some secret locations.  Twas a good day.




Maybe if you followed the rules and wore green pants like the other Matts he would ahve seen you:razz:  Glad you made it out is was fanfreakintastic.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Magical weekend!*

http://www.skitheeast.net/blogs/bd/...t-Freeride-Tour-Stop-2:-Magic-Mountain-Recap/


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2011)

Great write up!  Hey Rusty nice picture of you with our Gnome


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> http://www.skitheeast.net/blogs/bd/...t-Freeride-Tour-Stop-2:-Magic-Mountain-Recap/




Wow, coming from a non-vested-interest skier that is great, truthful reportage.  Onward and upward!  (and downward, with a little bark in your teeth!)


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 4, 2011)

Did I read somewhere that Magic will stay open until 5 starting March 12?


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> Did I read somewhere that Magic will stay open until 5 starting March 12?



Yeah,it's on their ticket page.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2011)

since this got bumped I just wanted to add one thing.

the magic regs have a nice tree house to go to afterwards.  the bar there is very comfortable and spacious.


----------



## neil (Mar 5, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> Did I read somewhere that Magic will stay open until 5 starting March 12?



All places should do this. Closing at 4 after DST kicks in is just bad.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 5, 2011)

Good times. I should be there that weekend.


----------



## makimono (Mar 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> since this got bumped I just wanted to add one thing.
> 
> the magic regs have a nice tree house to go to afterwards.  the bar there is very comfortable and spacious.



Ski in/ski out and a bunch of really good beers on tap too :beer:

That was a nice article, still hoping to see some better video of some runs. We only stopped to watch a couple rippers and didn't have a great view from the bottom of Witch.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 6, 2011)

Just in from Guy


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice work as usual!! I think Guy needs to start making appearances at the film festivals:beer:


----------



## makimono (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it!

Ask Guy when the DVD's coming out. :dunce:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 7, 2011)

Saturday was amazing!!!!!  We took the day off of filming thinking it would be a groomer day.  The mountain delivered yet again.  Last week was all about the trees.  This week all about Magic's legendary trails.  

Magician from the top was the run of the day.  Redline was fantastic as well.  Sometimes searching for stashes makes one forget how classic these trails are.  Best sleeper day of the year by far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2011)

How did you guys do Sunday/Monday?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's the latest from Matt:

Good afternoon Magic skiers and riders, this is Matt with your Thursday, March 10 afternoon snow report. 

The week of crazy weather continues as we have picked up 4" of new snow this morning.  This snow comes on the heels of an early week rain/ice/snow storm and it has made the mountain look wonderfully white once again.  Unfortunately the forecast is in for tonight and tomorrow and there doesn't seem to be much doubt that we are going to pick up a decent amount of the dreaded "R" word through tomorrow.  For that reason we are going to suspend operations on Friday and reopen on Saturday morning.  From a snow standpoint the mountain is holding up relatively well and we expect a good chunk of the mountain to be open this weekend.  We will be getting the grooming team on the mountain as the rain dies down and temps drop late Friday night.  All in all, this weekend should feature some great soft turns and mild temps so come on up and enjoy.


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 10, 2011)

The good news is that according to Magic's Facebook page, they officially overtook last years paid skier days.  Here's hoping they can stay open longer to crush last year's numbers!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2011)

farlep99 said:


> The good news is that according to Magic's Facebook page, they officially overtook last years paid skier days.  Here's hoping they can stay open longer to crush last year's numbers!


The even better news is that last years numbers were the best they had had since Jim Sullivan took over management of the mountain. This is a great trend and I thank everyone here who has come to the mountain  to check it out and for those they told/brought with them:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Magic's latest Facebook status.....*

I can't wait for some corn tomorrow.

_*"snow is holding up pretty darn well. Skiing should be a blast this weekend on soft corn snow and wet granular everywhere. Don't let the weatherman keep you down, come on up to Magic!"*_


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

planning to be there Sunday.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> I can't wait for some corn tomorrow.
> 
> _*"snow is holding up pretty darn well. Skiing should be a blast this weekend on soft corn snow and wet granular everywhere. Don't let the weatherman keep you down, come on up to Magic!"*_




Me either! I missed the first batch last Saturday but I'm ready for round 2


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 11, 2011)

Any idea what they'll be able to open (or what they'll have to keep closed)?  Still debating our destinations for this weekend.


----------



## makimono (Mar 11, 2011)

should be there Sunday for a serving of corn


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 14, 2011)

Conditions update and ice storm info on http://www.savemagicvermont.com


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be up Saturday.  Even though the fine print says you can't use the whole 3-pack of tickets in one day, do they strongly enforce that?  (If so, I may have one extra 40$ or best offer ticket for any member of AZ)


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure on the ticket policy, I would check with Matt.  This late in the season they may let you slide.  Make sure to say hi and grab a few runs with us.


----------



## mtl1076 (Mar 16, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I'll be up Saturday.  Even though the fine print says you can't use the whole 3-pack of tickets in one day, do they strongly enforce that?  (If so, I may have one extra 40$ or best offer ticket for any member of AZ)



Roco, come skiing, use em.


----------



## neil (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking at the weather forecast. Thinking Sunday would be the better day to hit up Magic? Any locals got any opinions on the Saturday/Sunday decision?


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 16, 2011)

mtl1076 said:


> Roco, come skiing, use em.



I'll be there Saturday, +1 (girlfriend has heard me talk it up long enough), 
or +2 if I can convince someone else to check it out for their first time!

Thanks Matt.


----------



## makimono (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be there Sunday...no oversleeping this time :dunce:


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 17, 2011)

Weather looks to be shaping up in Magic's favor.  Should be a great spring weekend!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 18, 2011)

Spring hours this weekend!  9-5, love it.  Extra hour of sleep in the morning.  Extra hour of skiing in the afternoon.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, and its Sunglass Day this weekend all weekend so bring you dumbest, nicest or most dashing sunglasses.  You might just become a movie star.


----------



## roark (Mar 18, 2011)

bromley in the am with the wife, but I'll be sure to head over in the pm with one-piece and neon wayfarers!


----------



## djspookman (Mar 18, 2011)

roark said:


> bromley in the am with the wife, but I'll be sure to head over in the pm with one-piece and neon wayfarers!



DOOD!  If you want some neon yellow 207 Sollys to ski on, come on by inthe morning.  I'll leave them on the side of the garage.... or email me


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 18, 2011)

Should be sweet this weekend. can't wait for Sunday... I gotta work on Saturday.


----------



## roark (Mar 18, 2011)

djspookman said:


> DOOD!  If you want some neon yellow 207 Sollys to ski on, come on by inthe morning.  I'll leave them on the side of the garage.... or email me



Bsl?


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 18, 2011)

roark said:


> Bsl?



It is now officially sunglasspintglass weekend.  Save Magic pint glasses are in, available at the mountain only.  You don't want to miss out.  Your sunglasses better be ugly.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 18, 2011)

roark said:


> Bsl?



I don't know, but the rears are a little adjustable.  (they're older 757's if IIRC.  I'll throw some springy wax on them and stick them next to the garage. 

wish I could be there too!  Darn head!


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 18, 2011)

Once again, All of you who will be at Magic this weekend, we wanna see some steezy sunglasses.  Throw on some retro gear if you want, Its SunglassPintglass Weekend!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2011)

Just dug out a super steezy pair of uber retro sun specs!! See you all tomorrow!!! :flag:


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome, and I have seen how you ski so get your ass in front of our cams!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Awesome, and I have seen how you ski so get your ass in front of our cams!




Will do!!


----------



## makimono (Mar 20, 2011)

Fun day Sunday  Skied several bomber runs with JRMagic & crew, ducked a rope and aired some grass with Danielle and Do Work to get to the sweetest corn on the hill. Rode up with a cool lady in her 70's (maybe?) who is a longtime season pass holder, we praised the soulfulness of fixed grip doubles and cursed at the scourge of high speed detachables. :lol:

1st chair to (2nd from) last chair...sunburnt and spent...Love the Mountain & Ride it Hard.

John I looked for you afterwards but didn't find, long ride home so I just hit the road, I'll buy the next round if I run into you again before the season's out. :beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2011)

Was good to ski with you Makimono. It was fun watching you rip on the monoski. We had a delay in getting the grill going yesterday evening. Sorry you didn't see us.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2011)

An interesting story on VPR about Magic:  

http://www.vpr.net/news_detail/90366/


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where else will the lifties dole out jello shots? - as was done this past Sat!


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2011)

*Magic makes it on Vermont Public Radio*

http://www.vpr.net/news_detail/90366/

Interesting.  I never thought of it as peaceful, but they are right.  We think of pow days, but everyone has a different POV.  I'm glad it works for everyone.  Great PR for the laid-back crowd!


----------



## makimono (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunday morning was so peaceful it was a little eerie. I was closing my own 8's in the corduroy for the first few runs. :blink:


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 21, 2011)

Maki,  

Saturdays are the wild days and sundays everyone just disperses onto the hill.  Retro sunglasspintglass day was a blast. I got into my 1986 6th grade spyder racing suit. I am not sure it was a good idea.:lol:

It was dumping this am when Rusty left the hill


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 21, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Spring hours this weekend!  9-5, love it.  Extra hour of sleep in the morning.  Extra hour of skiing in the afternoon.



The hours were great, too bad I didn't get in any runs with you Rusty -- maybe next time.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 22, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> I got into my 1986 6th grade spyder racing suit. I am not sure it was a good idea.:lol:



So maybe it was a good thing I had to work on Saturday  :flame:


----------



## 2sons (Mar 22, 2011)

Thinking to hit Magic Saturday and use up my vouchers. Will the snow soften up and will the new snow help things out? My sons' 2 friends are joining us and are rather inexperienced.
Thanks!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking at the forecasted temps I don't see much softening on tap for this weekend. As for the new snow I heard that we got somehere around 2-3 inches yesterday which  so it willI depend on how much more we get this week. Talisman and Sorceror still have decent bases so  a little more snow could make them decent. That said, the groomed terrain on the East side is skiing very very well which should work nicely for your son's friends.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

How are they looking for tomorrow? Plan on heading up.


----------



## Paul (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How are they looking for tomorrow? Plan on heading up.



Was thinking the same.

Or, do stuff around the house and drink myself into oblivion.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

Paul said:


> Was thinking the same.
> 
> Or, do stuff around the house and drink myself into oblivion.



Go! Should be there 10 or 11.


----------



## Paul (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Go! Should be there 10 or 11.



I suppose I can do both, minus the house stuff...


----------



## makimono (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll be up tomorrow and they just posted on FB that next weekend is a go too.


----------



## makimono (Mar 28, 2011)

One of the coolest things I've found about Magic is that everyone's friends there and the last 4 visits I've started the day solo and ended it skiing with someone new. Reefer, OG & RG, jrmagic, bumpskier and yesterday it was Do Work and MMP. 

Still awesome conditions and cream cheese turns available and they'll be open at least one more weekend. :dunce:


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 29, 2011)

Saturday is cape day at magic so wear a cape.  It is crucial and you will ski faster.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## djspookman (Mar 29, 2011)

makimono said:


> One of the coolest things I've found about Magic is that everyone's friends there and the last 4 visits I've started the day solo and ended it skiing with someone new. Reefer, OG & RG, jrmagic, bumpskier and yesterday it was Do Work and MMP.
> 
> Still awesome conditions and cream cheese turns available and they'll be open at least one more weekend. :dunce:




I heard you thought MMP was me, I'll be there Saturday though, along with my little cape-wearing clan.  I'm a tele-dood, bearded, but taller than MMP


----------



## makimono (Mar 29, 2011)

djspookman said:


> I heard you thought MMP was me, I'll be there Saturday though, along with my little cape-wearing clan.  I'm a tele-dood, bearded, but taller than MMP



Yeah LOL, not sure what plan he was scheming up but he was definitely salivating at the opportunity to pin it on you  Matt inadvertently blew his cover.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 29, 2011)

makimono said:


> Yeah LOL, not sure what plan he was scheming up but he was definitely salivating at the opportunity to pin it on you  Matt inadvertently blew his cover.



We need a caped mono-crusader :flag:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 29, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


>



Calling the kettle Black,..........Phantom


----------



## makimono (Mar 29, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> We need a caped mono-crusader :flag:




Oh man, I actually have a perfect magicians cape and top hat...have to work Saturday 

Sunday might be possible, but I just bought a banana suit with the intention of pond skimming my bright yellow Duret Legende (The Screamin' Chiquita) at Wachusetts closing day party...not sure what to do. :dunce:


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 29, 2011)

makimono said:


> Oh man, I actually have a perfect magicians cape and top hat...have to work Saturday
> 
> Sunday might be possible, but I just bought a banana suit with the intention of pond skimming my bright yellow Duret Legende (The Screamin' Chiquita) at Wachusetts closing day party...not sure what to do. :dunce:



Quit work


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 29, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Quit work



Really,........you can't just tell them it's Cape Day @ the mountain you own?


----------



## makimono (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh the boss knows that it's Cape Day @ Magic...he's just a complete A-hole Horse Face. :uzi:


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 29, 2011)

Cape Day ? umm .. A friend of mine and I were skiing somewhere this year, (can't remember where or when, might of been Whitefish Montana) ,  and saw a group of kids skiing with capes tied around there necks thru the woods. My inital thought was that was good way to break your neck if the cape snagged on a tree limb.  Make sure if you tie it around your neck to use something that will breakaway easily.


----------



## makimono (Mar 29, 2011)

I think they made a movie about that...three kids that were skiing in capes and got hung up and devoured by wolves or frozen to death or something.

Whitefish, MT is my favorite spot on the planet btw. :beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Calling the kettle Black,..........Phantom



Nice Rusty:razz:


Wish I could be there. Cape day is shaping up to be a great day. I'm hoping to make it for Sunday.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 30, 2011)

JR,

See you sunday for dayaftercape day.

Feel free to wear a cape if you feel so inclined.

OG


----------



## 2sons (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish I was hitting Magic this Saturday and not last Saturday, but I was wondering what was up with all the snowmobile dudes wearing Timber Ridge jackets with a snowboard logo on it?


----------



## djspookman (Mar 31, 2011)

2sons said:


> Wish I was hitting Magic this Saturday and not last Saturday, but I was wondering what was up with all the snowmobile dudes wearing Timber Ridge jackets with a snowboard logo on it?



They're from Timber Ridge, on the backside of Magic.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> JR,
> 
> See you sunday for dayaftercape day.
> 
> ...



Im doing my best to flip things around so I can be there for cape day Saturday


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a place(s) to eat dinner in Londonderry?   Any pub and breweries?


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

In Londonderry - New American Grill is pretty good, decent selection of brews. Down in Chester the pizza stone is good (again, some good brews as well). A little further drive... the Grafton Pub is really good. Dunno about Manchester side, since I live west.


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Mill in Londonderry is good, but very pricey (approx $30/entree).  Also MacLaomainn's Pub in Chester has excellent food & great draft beer selection.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 31, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Im doing my best to flip things around so I can be there for cape day Saturday



That is a good idea.


----------



## reefer (Apr 1, 2011)

*Can't miss this*

Cape Day! Magic is the obvious choice this Saturday then. Hope my sheik garb qualifies, I consider it a double cape....one for the old "knogen" too!
Trying to get the wizard back on board also this year............he'll be adding a cape to his wardrobe............
See y'all Saturday!


"Skiing Sheik"








Mr. Wizard


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

reefer said:


> Cape Day! Magic is the obvious choice this Saturday then. Hope my sheik garb qualifies, I consider it a double cape....one for the old "knogen" too!
> Trying to get the wizard back on board also this year............he'll be adding a cape to his wardrobe............
> See y'all Saturday!
> 
> ...



Nice!  as long as you Sheik your Booty!! :razz:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

Can anyone in the area give a guesstimate on snowfall so far?  

Best I can find is a spotter in West Wardsboro (pretty close) reporting 3 inches at 7am this morning.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can anyone in the area give a guesstimate on snowfall so far?
> 
> Best I can find is a spotter in West Wardsboro (pretty close) reporting 3 inches at 7am this morning.



3-4 from a freind of mine in the condos about an hour ago.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> 3-4 from a freind of mine in the condos about an hour ago.



Interesting.  If you pester them again today, please fill us in!


----------



## djspookman (Apr 4, 2011)

Cape day was great.  Good to get back up there and hang out despite not skiing!  Great weather, a good crowd, and a good vibe out on the deck all day.  Loved it!


----------



## MMP (Apr 4, 2011)

djspookman said:


> Cape day was great.  Good to get back up there and hang out despite not skiing!  Great weather, a good crowd, and a good vibe out on the deck all day.  Loved it!



would have loved to make some turns with you this year, I hear some nutty things about your skiing,  but those backflips over fire, well...........next year for sure. 

It's great to see you with your family at Magic, a real man caring for his children  so your wife can ski while you're on the DL. Good stuff Heal up fast DJS.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 5, 2011)

MMP said:


> would have loved to make some turns with you this year, I hear some nutty things about your skiing,  but those backflips over fire, well...........next year for sure.
> 
> It's great to see you with your family at Magic, a real man caring for his children  so your wife can ski while you're on the DL. Good stuff Heal up fast DJS.



It's the least I could do for her, as my bad timing last year made her miss the entire season due to pregnancy.. whoops!   

Yes, we will make turns next year, no more crazy tricks, but jibbing random stuff and popping off cliffs will still happen.  

The doc yesterday said "well, you are getting old, and that's why it's taking more time than usual to heal up, so take you time recovering so you can get back to the things you love to do"  

While it's a little torturous to go to the mountain and hang out with the kiddies in the lodge, It's worth it, as my 3 year old can't wait for every weekend to happen so she can go ride the red chair and ski Magic! It's a small price to pay, and I am one happy father!!!!!


----------



## makimono (Apr 6, 2011)

> *Last Weekend of the 10-11 Season*
> We will reopen on Saturday and Sunday for one last weekend of the Season.  Warm temps and sunshine should rule the day so come on up for one last chance to enjoy Magic Mountain before we draw the curtain on a great season.





> Magic Mountain Ski Area
> Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 55.
> 
> We couldn't call ourselves skiers if we didn't open with all this snow and forecast like that. It is official, we will be open Saturday from 9am to 5pm and Sunday from 9am to 4pm. Lift tickets will be $25 for everyone. Come one, Come all for the last stand of the 10-11 Season.



Awesome, I figured there was a good chance for Saturday but wasn't expecting Sunday too! 
:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2011)

I assume they're closing due to lack of financial feasibility, and not due to lack of snow?


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 6, 2011)

makimono said:


> Awesome, I figured there was a good chance for Saturday but wasn't expecting Sunday too!
> :beer:




Nice! I saw quite a few people on the facebook page asking for Sunday too. Cool of Jim and Matt to oblige! Too bad I can't make it.  Hope you all have a blast
:beer:


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 6, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I assume they're closing due to lack of financial feasibility, and not due to lack of snow?



Not really- while they do still have plenty of snow right now, by the time the end of next weekend rolls around I'm sure much will have melted off (temps in mid-50's).  They had anticipated an April 10 closing date at the beginning of the season - so they're keeping to that schedule.  If it happened that there was still lots of snow after that date they'd probably open another weekend, but too much of it will be gone by then.


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 6, 2011)

bring your own beer - there wasn't much left in the bar by 2 on saturday...


----------



## mtl1076 (Apr 6, 2011)

that changed for Sunday as we had some Harpoon IPA on tap Sunday.  I'll keep everyone updated on the beer front as I know more.


----------



## roark (Apr 6, 2011)

mtl1076 said:


> that changed for Sunday as we had some Harpoon IPA on tap Sunday. I'll keep everyone updated on the beer front as I know more.


Thanks for keeping us up to date on the important stuff :beer:


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 6, 2011)

Consumers of beer at Magic DO exist.


----------



## mtl1076 (Apr 6, 2011)

roark said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date on the important stuff :beer:



I try, I try.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 6, 2011)

mtl1076 said:


> that changed for Sunday as we had some Harpoon IPA on tap Sunday.  I'll keep everyone updated on the beer front as I know more.



Not to mention one keg of Harpoon Munich Dark was tapped as well:beer: That was a nice treat which dissapeared rapidly.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Not to mention one keg of Harpoon Munich Dark was tapped as well:beer: That was a nice treat which dissapeared rapidly.



That's some GOOD stuff...

-w


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 7, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Stickers for sale!  $3000/EA.



Rusty- we'll need one of these on hand for this weekend, another buyer is on deck...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Love it Farlep!

X-post from Facebook, TGR.

Ok Magic faithful. I have had something on my mind for quite some time now & have just been given permission to go ahead with it. As you are all aware our beloved Red Chair is in bad need of a cosmetic makeover. The crew has worked their butts off getting it running smoother than ever. Now the only thing left to ensure it runs for decades to come is a proper paint job. 

I have obtained a quote from a company that will do just that. They have painted Bromely’s lifts in the past & are going to be doing them again next month. They will paint Red afterward if we wish. I know I’ve asked a lot of you guys in the past but I think this should come from us as quite frankly mountain management has bigger things to worry about & as a collective group we can make this happen with no financial impact to the mountain. 

My idea is to set up a fund for donations similar to “Save Magic”. $100 “buys” you a chair. Basically gets your name on some sort of board/plaque to be determined @ a later date. I know it’s not much but I for one think it would be a small price to pay to help restore a piece of New England history & secure it’s future.

The $17,700 we could raise “selling” 177 chairs covers painting the chairs & the top bullwheel. The towers would remain the same. 

Description of the work that would be done.

“We will begin by preparing all surfaces. All rust, corrosion, and peeling paint will be removed. This will be done by scraping, wire-brushing, and sanding. After the surfaces have been prepped and cleaned we will apply the primer (Sherwin Williams Kem Bond HS) to the bare metal and prepped surfaces, this will assure adhesion of the paint. Once the surfaces have been primed we will apply the paint (Sherwin Williams Industrial Alkyd Urethane Enamel) in the color of your choice.”

Originally I thought of having shareholders, passholders, & fans trying to do this job but after some research I feel it’s much better suited for professionals & we will get a much better end result.

I’m just sending this out as a feeler to see if anyone would have interest. Comments welcome.

The color Sherwin Williams "Safety Red" from an amusement rise these guys did.






It's going to look sweet all painted up opening day next season.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 7, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Love it Farlep!
> 
> X-post from Facebook, TGR.
> 
> ...



I would help out, albeit on a small level.  I'm trying to save money for a Share, so I don't want to spread myself too thin.

The painting is definitely a job to be done by pros, IMHO...and Safety Red is awesome.

Have you considered  trying to raise money on indiegogo.com?  Doing that you could have different perks for different donation levels.  I have friends who have or are using the website to raise money for various projects.  Unlike kickstarter, you get the money regardless of whether or not you reach your goal.  Just something to look into.  (I am in NO WAY affiliated with indiegogo.com)


----------



## neil (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm interested. Never made it to Magic this year  so just consider it the couple of lift tickets I had intended to buy anyway!

I imagine you must need to raise the funds pretty quickly for this though?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Fairly quickly but this is really just a feeler to see if people are interested.  While I have not collected any cash so far well over 30 chairs (3K) are spoken for & I only started this less than 24 hrs ago.

I will let this stew for a bit & see where it goes.  I do think it's an attainable goal.  Thanks guys!


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in for a chair.  I've always wanted to be immortalized in writing...what other way than on a Red Chair at Magic.  

Who and where do I mail the check?  And, do we get to choose what numbered chair we get?


----------



## makimono (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in for a red chair


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Marcski sit tight for now.  I have not figured payment yet.  At this point I just wanted to see if people had an interest or thought i'd completely lost my mind.  So far so good.

As far as the number chair I was trying to do it randomly but pretty much everyone has been claiming numbers.  Keep in mind your name will be recognized somehow but NOT on the actual chair.  Thinking maybe a board on the lift shack or in the lodge.  Open to ideas/comments but ultimately it's up to the Magic crew.

Are you on Facebook?  Check the Magic site for numbers "claimed".

4
5
7
10
13
15
19
23
27
36
35
42
43
46
50 (Anniversary Chair)
55
56
69
105

& a bunch who have not claimed any numbers.


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Big news from Magic's Facebook page:

_This just in, Magic Card holders can ski for free this weekend!_

and more importantly...

_This weekend will also feature a grill and libations on the deck as well a possible surprise festivity on Sunshine Corner._


----------



## neil (Apr 7, 2011)

Just reading the above....what other mountain is like this? Come on people...let's get those chairs painted!

Will happily take #80. Although I'm not fussed about a number to be honest.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy crap!  Long time Magic regular Tom just pulled the trigger on 10 chairs!  No funds have been sent but this is a rolling nicely.  

I may need to start thing about the next phase soon.  

Neil got you down for #80.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

neil said:


> Just reading the above....what other mountain is like this? Come on people...let's get those chairs painted!



What other mountain’s management cooks burgers & pours beers like they did last weekend as if giving me the best season of my life was not enough?  Then they open this weekend!

This is the least we can do to help these guys for having the cheapest pass & the best terrain in So. VT.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

4
5
7
8
10
13
15
19
23
25
27
36
35
41
42
43
46
50 (Anniversary Chair)
55
56
67
68
69
80
105
113


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone who is interested please shoot me a PM with your real name & what chair number you'd like.  No promises but I will do my best to accommodate.

Also, names may actually be on the chairs!  Again no promises.  Not up to me but we have someone who may be able to do so.  Bottom line is you will be recognized for your donation somehow & Magic will have a beautiful chair for many years to come.


----------



## makimono (Apr 7, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> What other mountain’s management cooks burgers & pours beers like they did last weekend as if giving me the best season of my life was not enough?  Then they open this weekend!
> 
> This is the least we can do to help these guys for having the cheapest pass & the best terrain in So. VT.



Stupid question, is the mountain going to be selling burgers or should I bring my own burgers to burn? 

The Red Chair's going to look slick for the 50th!


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 7, 2011)

makimono said:


> Stupid question, is the mountain going to be selling burgers or should I bring my own burgers to burn?
> 
> The Red Chair's going to look slick for the 50th!



They'll probably be selling burgers & beer.  That's what they did that this past Sun.


----------



## makimono (Apr 7, 2011)

farlep99 said:


> They'll probably be selling burgers & beer.  That's what they did that this past Sun.



Sweet, last I was there about 2 weeks ago, it seemed like the cafeteria and bar were closed.


----------



## mtl1076 (Apr 8, 2011)

burgers/dogs and beers will be sold on the Deck.


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Anyone who is interested please shoot me a PM with your real name & what chair number you'd like.  No promises but I will do my best to accommodate.
> 
> Also, names may actually be on the chairs!  Again no promises.  Not up to me but we have someone who may be able to do so.  Bottom line is you will be recognized for your donation somehow & Magic will have a beautiful chair for many years to come.



PM Sent last night!


----------



## MMP (Apr 10, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> What other mountain’s management cooks burgers & pours beers like they did last weekend as if giving me the best season of my life was not enough?  Then they open this weekend!
> 
> This is the least we can do to help these guys for having the cheapest pass & the best terrain in So. VT.



who? these guys?








Thank you to Magic, and my Magical friends. It's been a memorable year.


----------



## makimono (Apr 10, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Love it Farlep!
> 
> X-post from Facebook, TGR.
> 
> ...



Wicked day of Adventure Skiing! And I got to ride "my" chair....going to look great in bright red. Nice way to wrap up the season Magic Mountain. :beer:

Oh and I finally got a 1st timer to demo a mono this year! Way to jump on and give 'er Jackson.


----------



## roark (Apr 10, 2011)

makimono said:


> Oh and I finally got a 1st timer to demo a mono this year! Way to jump on and give 'er Jackson.



next year I will 
Awesome season @ Magic, ending it right with the on hill snowbar! :beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 10, 2011)

Info on painting the Red Chair

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/04/help-paint-the-red-chair/


----------



## threecy (Apr 10, 2011)

What's all this 50th anniversary stuff?  Wasn't this season the 50th?


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> What's all this 50th anniversary stuff?  Wasn't this season the 50th?



First season was Dec 1961-62


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 11, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> What other mountain’s management cooks burgers & pours beers like they did last weekend as if giving me the best season of my life was not enough?  Then they open this weekend!
> 
> This is the least we can do to help these guys for having the cheapest pass & the best terrain in So. VT.



This past weekend (April 9/10) Magic delivered the goods in a big way.  Literally.

Sunshine Corner...





The goods...





Even the shotski made it out...





Not to mention beautiful corn snow all weekend, both East and West side.  Thanks Magic for an amazing season!


----------



## neil (Apr 12, 2011)

That is awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## threecy (Apr 13, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> First season was Dec 1961-62



December 1960 they opened with the T-Bar.

The 50th anniversary of chairlift served skiing at Magic is coming up though!  Good to see the mountain still open!


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 15, 2011)

Red chair update

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/04/red-chair-pledge-update/


----------



## marcski (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome!  Can't wait to ride up in style next winter. It will be like Rolling down the highway in a restored '68 GTO!


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 15, 2011)

marcski said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to ride up in style next winter. It will be like Rolling down the highway in a restored '68 GTO!



Make that a restored '71 Heron Poma ;-)


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 19, 2011)

97 pledges so far.  This has been incredible.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow 10G in 2 weeks! That's awesome RG

Just spoke to my buddy Dave and he will probably sign up for a chair as well though on the last Saturday of the season he pulled the trigger on a share so he may be a little tight.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry 98. :flag:


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 20, 2011)

105


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 21, 2011)

AwesomeThe chair is sure gonna look purdy:grin:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 21, 2011)

110.  I'll be in touch early next week.  Have a great Easter everyone.


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 21, 2011)

Magic Summer Improvements Updated

Matt provided us with this summer's goals. From the black chair to snowmaking upgrades, check it out.

Save Magic - summer improvements


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2011)

That is phenomenal news on the snowmaking. Getting Wizard top to bottom and Talisman would really help the mountain when the natural is not cooperating. Also nice to hear that Black might be a go. I have seen some lines at Magic in recent years, a good thing! Nice to have a second lift on powder days and a back up on the rest of the days as well. Very cool!


----------



## makimono (Apr 22, 2011)

Love it!

Nice Powder Mag article too


----------



## WJenness (Apr 22, 2011)

makimono said:


> Love it!
> 
> Nice Powder Mag article too



They should do these things again!







-w


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 22, 2011)

WJenness said:


> They should do these things again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, just might have to make that happen. :beer:


----------



## mediamogul (Apr 22, 2011)

WJenness said:


> They should do these things again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies day benefits everyone.


----------



## roark (Apr 22, 2011)

combine it with mustache day.


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 23, 2011)

In addition to the improvement update, stay tuned for some announcements this week.


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> In addition to the improvement update, stay tuned for some announcements this week.



The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing huge, lets just say an important step in saying goodbye to our old management.


----------



## Sorcerer (Apr 24, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Nothing huge, lets just say an important step in saying goodbye to our old management.



That sounds great


----------



## marcski (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorcerer said:


> That sounds great



Agreed!  Sounds like perhaps just a small step for man, but a giant step towards realizing the Magic!


----------



## RustyGroomer (May 5, 2011)

The time has come to bust out the checkbooks.  Over 125 chairs pledged with a few more pending.  The mountain has agreed to make this happen if we can't pony up the entire amount.  I don't want to see that happen.  I'd prefer it all to come from Magic skiers but we shall see.

Email will be sent out soon on payment arrangements.  They will go directly to the mountain.  Think of it as a gift & how good this place has been to us.  I think I have most everyone emails who pledged so far.  Feel free to send me a note to make sure.  Reefer, I need yours.  Don't worry, I have you on the list, just need you to PM me an email addy.  Thanks!  Trying to send this out in one lump sum.


----------



## orangegondola (May 9, 2011)

*Update from Magic*

Official Save Magic statement on the above post.

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/05/126-chairs-pledged/
:beer:


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Official Save Magic statement on the above post.
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/05/126-chairs-pledged/
> :beer:



Cool!!  Please keep us posted here when the final info about chks being payable comes out.

Thanks.


----------



## orangegondola (May 17, 2011)

*Payment Email*

The payment email went out today with instructions.  If you didn't recieve it but pledged a chair or want to pledge a chair PM me or Rusty Groomer and we will confirm your chair #'s and send instructions.

Lets Make This Happen!


----------



## RustyGroomer (May 18, 2011)

Marcski, I have you down for #6 but either misplaced your email address or don't have it.  Check you inbox.  Thanks!

So excited to get this done.


----------



## orangegondola (May 19, 2011)

*Red Chair Payment Instructions*

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/05/time-to-pay/


----------



## WJenness (May 20, 2011)

OG,

I don't see an email in my inbox...

wjenness AT gmail.com

Thanks,

-w


----------



## orangegondola (May 21, 2011)

Did RG get you the info?


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

AZ sent in our $100

Look forward to skiing Magic next year!


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> AZ sent in our $100
> 
> Look forward to skiing Magic next year!



maybe time to start a 11/12 Magic thread?  :idea:  :wink:


----------



## orangegondola (May 28, 2011)

Nick, much appreciated!  Let us know when you want to come and we will give you the tour.

I think we start the new thread the day Red gets painted.  Only 2-3 weeks away. Thoughts?


----------



## neil (May 31, 2011)

Just sent my check out this morning. Late I know!


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Nick, much appreciated!  Let us know when you want to come and we will give you the tour.
> 
> I think we start the new thread the day Red gets painted.  Only 2-3 weeks away. Thoughts?



Long live the Red Chair!


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> do a lottery to determine which one of the 30 people gets the benefit????



Can't believe i totally missed this thread earlier. Could also rotate, lottery each year for benefits.

Anyway, glad to see some donations got in and great support of the local mountains and community


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Nick, much appreciated!  Let us know when you want to come and we will give you the tour.
> 
> I think we start the new thread the day Red gets painted.  Only 2-3 weeks away. Thoughts?



yeah, that sounds good -- maybe even a late summertime trip in the cards. I'll be away for a chunk of July but August timeframe?


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 6, 2011)

There are only 24 red chairs left for sponsorships so if you want one please contact save magic.  If you requested one and want to check that you have it please feel free to contact as well.


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

*Latest Update from Jim Sullivan*

June 20, 2011



Dear Current and Former Pass Holders:



Happy summer!  I want to take a brief moment as the summer hits its stride to say hello, to provide you all with a Magic status report, and to recruit new shareholders.



Getting Close To 300 Shares



The ranks of Partnership shareholders are steadily increasing.  We are in need of about 60 more in order to hit the threshold of 300, and I am reaching out to the pass holders in an attempt to put this effort over the finish line.  If you have the financial wherewithal, I urge you to consider joining the cause by purchasing a share.  You can do so in a lump sum or by making payments over three years.  I have recently updated all of the financials to reflect the performance of the mountain the past two seasons, and these figures can be found on the Partnership page of the web-site, http://www.magicmtn.com, as of July 1st.  I encourage you all to take a look at the updated financials and welcome any questions anyone may have.  I am pleased that these figures show a continued upward trajectory with respect to revenues, and as the financials reflect, we are putting any money generated by the mountain back into it and as a result continue to knock items off of the “punch list” before the Partnership is even in place.  We need to sustain and accelerate the growth we have realized thus far, and I am confident in stating that the deployment of the Partnership funding will enable us to do so.  



However, we need to hit our mark of 300 shares before we can deploy the funds.  So, once again, please consider joining the growing number of Magic faithful who are shareholders inThe Partnership so that we can perpetuate and improve the mountain we all love.  



Summer Projects



Here at the mountain our rigorous summer projects have been under way for several weeks and we are progressing nicely. As was the case last year, the primary focus is repairing/replacing snowmaking pipes, hydrants, and valves as part of our ongoing effort to stabilize and expand the snowmaking system.  In addition we will be performing the extensive annual maintenance on the lifts and this summer/fall we will also be load testing both the Red and Black chairs in conjunction with and under the guidance of the State lift inspector.  Mountain mowing and glade expansion is another important task which occupies many people including the great volunteers who show up every fall on designated volunteer days with tools in hand to improve and expand the best glade skiing in Southern Vermont, (more on that later).



The Red Chair Painting Project 



Speaking of collaborative efforts, an additional project this summer involves the painting of the Red Chair.  The towers were done a few years ago, but the chairs on our faithful work horse need some sprucing up.  However, the process is expensive and not really provided for in our budget.  In stepped Greg Williams and Dave DeMatteis, the founders of savemagicvt.com, and in conjunction with their enthusiastic cohorts they offered to fundraise for the project.  I am pleased to state that their efforts have been successful and as a result between 75% and 100% of the costs for professionally painting the Red Chair will be raised through the donations.  I thank Greg and Dave for their extraordinary efforts, and I thank all of you who have sent in checks for this project. This is another wonderful example of the Magic community coming together in support of the mountain.  It is a process illustrative of what we are attempting to do on a larger scale with the Partnership, and, similar to the Red Chair painting, I believe that the devotion of the Magic faithful will shine through and together we will put The Partnership project over the finish line. 



Summer/Fall Events



Despite our focus on repairs and maintenance we do have a couple of scheduled events that are purely social and fun.  First, on Friday July 1st Magic will again be hosting the Town of Londonderry fireworks show and in association therewith, the bar will be open and there will be live music and a grill serving up summer favorites.  This is a well attended event so come early for a BBQ and an evening of entertainment and good friends.  Secondly, The Butties, the famous Beatles cover band, will once again be returning to Magic on Saturday July 16th.  These former college band mates have perfected the art of Beatles tributes and are always enthusiastically received when they return to southern VT.  We are lucky to have the opportunity to host them, so come see a great show on Saturday July 16th.



Our other off season “social” activity revolves around the volunteer days which were a big hit last season and a great help. The volunteer days take place in the late summer/fall on 4 or 5 Saturdays in September and October.  These days provide a great opportunity to spend a day on the hill with fellow Magic faithful and help us prepare the mountain for the upcoming season.  The focus is on clearing glades and reclaiming trails.  It’s a lot of fun, and we always provide food and beverages at the end of each session.  Last year I was struck by the enthusiasm and camaraderie at the work days and guarantee that everyone who comes up will enjoy themselves. 



In closing, thank you all for your ongoing support of Magic Mountain.  This is a unique and special place on many levels, but in particular because of the passion of the people who ski and ride here.  For those of you who in the past several weeks have already discussed with me the idea of purchasing shares, or those who have simply been contemplating the concept, please consider doing so now so that we can commence the Partnership era and expedite the mountain improvements.



Have a wonderful summer, and if you find yourself around Londonderry, please stop by and enjoy the mountain.  As always, please call or e-mail me with any questions you may have.



All the best,



Jim Sullivan

President


----------



## farlep99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Volunteer days are great up there.  Fun hanging on the mountain for the day, get a nice hike around, camp out, free beer!  Even if you've never been before hit up a volunteer day.  They're good fun & a good way to get to know the mountain.


----------

